# THE VAULT now available on Kindle



## boydm

*<The following post was written after I first posted my books onto the Kindle store in March 2009. I have now earned a publishing deal with Simon and Schuster for all three books, and the books have been temporarily removed from the Kindle store; they will be re-released soon. I've removed the Amazon links so that there won't be any confusion about why the links are broken.>*

My name is Boyd Morrison, and I wrote the thriller novels The Ark, The Palmyra Impact, and The Adamas Blueprint. I am trying to break into the publishing business, and I've made great progress so far with a literary agent and blurbs from NY Times bestselling authors. While I'm writing my next book, I decided to offer my books for the Kindle so that people can start reading my work.

I priced my books at $0.99 for my first novel, The Adamas Blueprint, and $1.99 (currently marked down to $1.59) for my second and third novels. My books are also available for download on my web site at www.boydmorrison.com, so that people without a Kindle or iPhone can also read my novels.

I would call my thrillers action/adventures or technothrillers, and the authors that inspire me are Clive Cussler, James Rollins, Doug Preston, Lincoln Child, Michael Crichton, and Dean Koontz. I am always trying to improve my writing, so I welcome any feedback you would care to give me at [email protected]

Here is a short synopsis for each book:

The Ark - A relic from Noah's Ark gives a religious fanatic and his followers a weapon that will let them recreate the effects of the biblical flood, and former combat engineer Tyler Locke has just seven days to find the Ark and the secret hidden inside before it's used to wipe out civilization again.

The Palmyra Impact - When a massive explosion rocks the uninhabited central Pacific and launches a series of mega-tsunamis toward Hawaii, the clock begins. In one hour, Honolulu will cease to exist. In that same instant, Kai Tanaka, the director of the Pacific Tsunami Warning System, begins a desperate race to save the lives of a million people, including his wife and daughter.

The Adamas Blueprint - One of the greatest inventions of the 20th century becomes a death sentence for grad student Kevin Hamilton when forces beyond his comprehension set their sights on the billion-dollar chemical process he unwittingly created.

Thanks,
Boyd Morrison


----------



## Leslie

Hi Boyd, welcome. Glad to have you here. Thanks for the heads up on your books.

L


----------



## drenee

Welcome, Boyd
Thank you for offering your books.  I ordered them for my mom.  Her husband is giving her K2 for their anniversary in about a week.  I have downloaded many of my books onto her K.  But she loves thrillers (I don't; sorry), so she will be very excited about your books.  
deb


----------



## JeanThree

Hello Boyd--I've ordered all three books now. I previously downloaded the Adamas Blueprint--my DH and I met while he was a doctoral student in Chemistry so that was a definite purchase and I just bought the other two seconds ago. They are waiting in my queue until I finish "In Her Name" an awesome book I found here on Kindleboards. The second best thing to getting my Kindle 1 about 2 weeks ago was finding Kindleboards and the recommendations for great books I might have missed otherwise. I am also amazed at the huge pool of authors that may finally find a voice through e-books. Wonderful world we live in! Thanks for offering them!


----------



## Kindgirl

Got 'em.  Thanks!  I love thrillers.


----------



## Anne

Hi Boyd: I just downloaded the samples of all three books. Thank you for letting us know about them and having them available at such a good price.


----------



## boydm

Thanks for the kind welcome! The Kindle and the Web offer great opportunities for new authors like me, and I was excited to find out about these boards through a serendipitous Google search.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Welcome Boyd...congrats on your progress. Great prices!


----------



## Silver

I have purchased all three of your books, Boyd.  All sound really good.  I am currently reading The Palmyra Impact and enjoying it very much.  I'm not surprised that I like your story and style after reading about the authors who inspire you.  Some of my own favs are on your list.  

Thanks for offering your works on Kindle and at such good prices.


----------



## crebel

I purchased the Adamas Blueprint this morning and am looking forward to reading it.  I have found enjoy the books even more when I have "met" the author here on the KB and have tried several books I probably wouldn't have purchased before.  I imagine I will get the other two as well since I agree with Silver and enjoy the authors who have inspired Boyd.


----------



## crosj

Looked interesting so I purchased all three.


----------



## Anne

crosj said:


> Looked interesting so I purchased all three.


They do look interesting. I just purchased all three also.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Hi Boyd! Your books look great! I'm going to go and grab the samples right now.


----------



## boydm

Thanks to everyone who has bought my books! I hope you enjoy them. If you feel any of them is worthy of a good review on Amazon, I'd love for you to post there.

Here are some blurbs about my books from authors I read myself.

*The Ark*

James Rollins, NY Times bestselling author of THE LAST ORACLE and THE JUDAS STRAIN - "Boyd Morrison's novel, THE ARK, is a stunning thriller with a premise as ingenious as it is flawlessly executed. Lightning-paced, chillingly real, here is a novel that will have you holding your breath until the last page is turned. One of the best debuts I've read this year."

Jon Land, bestselling author of THE SEVEN SINS - "THE ARK features the perfect blend of historical mysticism and clever, classical thriller plotting. Imagine the famed Ark rediscovered and reinvented to form the seeds of a modern day conspiracy. Boyd Morrison manages that flawlessly in this blisteringly-paced tale packed with the best twists and turns the genre has to offer. The search for Noah's Ark may continue but the search for the next great thriller writer ends here."

*The Palmyra Impact*

Douglas Preston, New York Times bestselling author of RELIC and BLASPHEMY - "THE PALMYRA IMPACT opens with a bang--literally--and then takes the reader on a watery thrill ride of terror. This is top-notch suspense, with crisp plotting, believable characters, and well-researched science. A classic disaster novel, up there with the very best. A piece of advice to the reader: don't take this one to the beach..."

James Rollins, New York Times bestselling author of THE LAST ORACLE and THE JUDAS STRAIN - "Boyd Morrison's THE PALMYRA IMPACT is a disaster novel stripped straight out of today's headlines. As a mega-tsunami sweeps for Hawaii, readers will be caught in the riptide as Kai Tanaka fights for his family's survival. Not to be missed!"

John Case, New York Times Bestselling Author of GHOST DANCER - "Boyd Morrison delivers the goods. Expertly researched and gripping, THE PALMYRA IMPACT is a pulse-pounding tale delivered by a born storyteller."

Jon Land, bestselling author of THE SEVEN SINS -
"It's been a long time since I've read a novel as technologically satisfying and downright scary as Boyd Morrison's THE PALMYRA IMPACT. Morrison's smooth and savory mix of science and suspense brings the absolute best of Michael Crichton to mind. THE PALMYRA IMPACT could be this generation's Andromeda Strain, a terrific page-turner tucked neatly inside a cautionary tale of our own fragile place in the ecosystem. The future, to paraphrase Yogi Berra, isn't what it used to be, but the promising Boyd Morrison will be a writer to be reckoned with for as long as it lasts."

Chris Kuzneski, New York Times bestselling author of SWORD OF GOD -"THE PALMYRA IMPACT is the best thriller I've read this year."

Thanks,
Boyd


----------



## intinst

I sampled each one and will let you know what I think.


----------



## LDB

I added the first one to my long list of tbr. It looks interesting.


----------



## Steph H

Welcome to Kindleboards, Boyd, and thanks for posting more about your books. I had bought The Adamas Blueprint a few days ago after it was posted in our Bargains thread, but haven't yet read it as I'm currently in the middle of a series (I'm kinda weird, have to finish a series before I can go on to the next thing ). I look forward to reading it, and likely will get the others as well as they also sound interesting.


----------



## boydm

Thanks for the warm welcome! One question I've received is whether my books are a series. They are all stand-alones, so you can read them in any order. The most recent book is The Ark, and the oldest is The Adamas Blueprint, which I finished in 1995 (you will notice that some of the technology is specific to that era). I would recommend starting with the story that you feel has the most intriguing description.

Thanks,
Boyd


----------



## LDB

I read the first five chapters of The Adamas Blueprint last night before bed and enjoyed it. I've read enough to confirm it needs to move from my 'mentioning' list to my 'recommending' list.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Boydm, glad to add another author to our group!   I just bought The Adamas Blueprint based on LDB's recommendation. Actually all 3 sound like good reads. Look forward to reading them.


----------



## Bruinboy

Just ordered The Ark.  Thanks for letting us know.  I've had great luck with ordering books from recs found on these boards.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Got all three from Amazon.  One will be the next book I read.  Does it matter which book I read first or are they all independent?
jp


----------



## LDB

They are stand alone. I'd suggest the one I'm reading as I'm really enjoying it but I'm sure any are good.


----------



## MarthaT

Just got all 3, have a long flight coming up, these will come in handy


----------



## rho

Just wanted to say I am reading The Ark and am really enjoying it ...


----------



## dfwillia

Just purchased all three...my kind of books! Thanks for telling us about them and making them available for the Kindle. Welcome, Boyd...good to have you here.


----------



## LDB

I will be starting chapter 28 in a little while. I said The Adamas Blueprint was a great book but it's actually an awful book.... for helping you maintain your normal bedtime.


----------



## boydm

Thanks to all of you who have bought my novels, all three are in the top five bestselling technothrillers for the Kindle! I'm very grateful.

Great quote, LDB! I'll have to use that.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## melissaj323

Just purchased all 3! They sound great....and I was just looking for a new book to start....now I can stop my search!


----------



## Sweety18

Sound like great books, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dynamo

Add me to the list of people who just purchase all 3.  They sound very interesting.  I will add them to the long line of books I need to read.  I need more hours in the day


----------



## boydm

I wanted to let everyone know I've been alerted to a few typos in my books. I'm fixing them as quickly as I can by re-uploading the books to the Kindle store once I've corrected them. Sorry if they are distracting in the versions you purchased.

Thanks,
Boyd


----------



## r0b0d0c

boydm said:


> I wanted to let everyone know I've been alerted to a few typos in my books. I'm fixing them as quickly as I can by re-uploading the books to the Kindle store once I've corrected them. Sorry if they are distracting in the versions you purchased.
> 
> Thanks,
> Boyd


I purchased all 3 of them (on my TBR list yet!) - when corrected copies are on Amazon, is there a way to download them without repurchasing? Thanks!


----------



## boydm

r0b0d0c said:


> I purchased all 3 of them (on my TBR list yet!) - when corrected copies are on Amazon, is there a way to download them without repurchasing? Thanks!


That's a good question I had myself. I know you can erase books from your Kindle and then re-download them from Amazon, but I don't know if you will download the exact same book you had, or the current version that's on Amazon. Anyone else know the answer?

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## LDB

I'm 1/3 through my second book and what few there are aren't distracting in the least.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm starting The Ark tonight.  
jp


----------



## LDB

I just finished The Ark today. There definitely aren't enough books available and I think it's high time Boyd got busy writing instead of wasting his time on frivolous hobbies like eating and sleeping.


----------



## Anju 

Well I just got all three books Boyd and with the recommendations I am looking forward to reading them, if I will get off the computer      But you will have to go in my TBR list, still working on a couple of others, but I got 'em


----------



## ScrappingForever

I'm reading The Ark now, too. Really enjoying it!


----------



## CS

boydm said:


> That's a good question I had myself. I know you can erase books from your Kindle and then re-download them from Amazon, but I don't know if you will download the exact same book you had, or the current version that's on Amazon. Anyone else know the answer?


As it stands right now, if you've already bought the book, you cannot get an updated version down the road.

Luckily, your updates are only a few minor typos and such - nothing for anyone to get worked up over.

Still, Amazon should allow people to get updated versions of stuff they've already purchased. Apparently, people used to be able to get updates. Not anymore though. This is really ridiculous on Amazon's part, if you ask me.


----------



## boydm

CS said:


> As it stands right now, if you've already bought the book, you cannot get an updated version down the road.
> 
> Luckily, your updates are only a few minor typos and such - nothing for anyone to get worked up over.
> 
> Still, Amazon should allow people to get updated versions of stuff they've already purchased. Apparently, people used to be able to get updates. Not anymore though. This is really ridiculous on Amazon's part, if you ask me.


Yes, with the help of LDB (Thanks! Great quote!), I've found and corrected a few typos, but they are indeed minor. I'm sure Amazon is holding back on letting people get Kindle updates because of non-fiction books that come out with new editions each year that they'll want to sell. However, I think it would be a great feature for authors like me who'd like to correct errors or add small updates.

Thanks to everyone who has bought the novels!

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## jaspertyler

I just bought all three too. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm a quarter of the way through The Ark and it's a very exciting story. It is a very well written adventure so far.
jp


----------



## r0b0d0c

CS said:


> As it stands right now, if you've already bought the book, you cannot get an updated version down the road.
> 
> Luckily, your updates are only a few minor typos and such - nothing for anyone to get worked up over.
> 
> Still, Amazon should allow people to get updated versions of stuff they've already purchased. Apparently, people used to be able to get updates. Not anymore though. This is really ridiculous on Amazon's part, if you ask me.


So, Amazon keeps the old version, and the "new and improved" version on their servers? Seems like a waste of electrons...


----------



## koland

CS said:


> As it stands right now, if you've already bought the book, you cannot get an updated version down the road.
> 
> Luckily, your updates are only a few minor typos and such - nothing for anyone to get worked up over.
> 
> Still, Amazon should allow people to get updated versions of stuff they've already purchased. Apparently, people used to be able to get updates. Not anymore though. This is really ridiculous on Amazon's part, if you ask me.


This isn't quite true. IF you make any notes, bookmarks or highlights (and maybe clippings, although that may not trigger this), they get noted in the MBP file for the book. Once this gets synced to Amazon, you'll no longer get an updated copy of the book, if you re-download it. The theory is: if you have anything saved that is tied to a location, then giving you a new copy would break all your marks, so you don't get anything new after that.

If, however, you never make a bookmark, note or highlight, you should be able to delete the book and then retrieve the updated version from the archive.

In either case, if you want the new book and can't get it, all you have to do is call CS and tell them you want the new version. They will (a) delete the book from your library and issue you a refund and you (b) re-buy the book and get the new version (after deleting it from your Kindle first, of course). The only downside to this process is that you will be refunded the original price and you re-buy at the current price, so you may end up paying more if you purchased the book when it was on sale, originally.

So, if it's a book you know gets updated and you want to retain that ability, don't make any marks in it (or live outside whispernet so you can redownload periodically; just remember that old bookmarks and such will refer to locations that may no longer have the same meaning).

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## CS

koland said:


> This isn't quite true. IF you make any notes, bookmarks or highlights (and maybe clippings, although that may not trigger this), they get noted in the MBP file for the book. Once this gets synced to Amazon, you'll no longer get an updated copy of the book, if you re-download it. The theory is: if you have anything saved that is tied to a location, then giving you a new copy would break all your marks, so you don't get anything new after that.
> 
> If, however, you never make a bookmark, note or highlight, you should be able to delete the book and then retrieve the updated version from the archive.
> 
> In either case, if you want the new book and can't get it, all you have to do is call CS and tell them you want the new version. They will (a) delete the book from your library and issue you a refund and you (b) re-buy the book and get the new version (after deleting it from your Kindle first, of course). The only downside to this process is that you will be refunded the original price and you re-buy at the current price, so you may end up paying more if you purchased the book when it was on sale, originally.
> 
> So, if it's a book you know gets updated and you want to retain that ability, don't make any marks in it (or live outside whispernet so you can redownload periodically; just remember that old bookmarks and such will refer to locations that may no longer have the same meaning).
> 
> Karen
> http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


Very interesting. Have you actually tested/verified this *recently*?

The one book I couldn't get an update on, I did make markings, etc. However, since then, I've deleted those. I still can't download the update though. Too late now?

Another thing I did was to go into my Kindle settings and turn off the option that automatically syncs that info with Amazon's servers.

I wish I had a way to test this with another updated book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS said:


> Very interesting. Have you actually tested/verified this *recently*?
> 
> The one book I couldn't get an update on, I did make markings, etc. However, since then, I've deleted those. I still can't download the update though. Too late now?
> 
> Another thing I did was to go into my Kindle settings and turn off the option that automatically syncs that info with Amazon's servers.
> 
> I wish I had a way to test this with another updated book.


I tried it about a month ago with a book that I hadn't even opened, yet. GFAS by Jeff. He told me what to look for in the update, so I deleted it and redownloaded. The update wasn't there. I'm going to have to call ACS to have them delete it and rebuy it. (sigh)


----------



## LDB

I started The Palmyra Impact last night at bedtime to read a chapter or two before turning in. At 5 this morning I finished the book. I posted a review on Amazon as well as posting in the what are you reading thread. Fantastic book. Be prepared to not come up for air until you finish it.


----------



## Rhiathame

LDB said:


> I started The Palmyra Impact last night at bedtime to read a chapter or two before turning in. At 5 this morning I finished the book. I posted a review on Amazon as well as posting in the what are you reading thread. Fantastic book. Be prepared to not come up for air until you finish it.


Based off of your review on Amazon and the other review here I also bought all three of these books today. I have been reading books in another genre recently and need a switch. These are going to the top of my tbr list after I finish my current book tonight. Thanks for the warning that it will be one I don't want to put down. Fortunately it is the weekend!


----------



## Silver

I also read The Palmyra Impact first. I just posted my review on Amazon. As I said there, I'll start another of the three as soon as I catch my breath. Very exciting read!


----------



## crebel

I have finished all three now and thought they were all a great read!  I agree with LDB that they were the kind you don't put down until the end. Boyd, how long do we have to wait for something new?!!!!!  Write faster, please!


----------



## boydm

I'm hard at work on my next novel, eating and sleeping be damned! We'll see if my agent can find a publisher for it.

In the meantime, thanks to LDB and Silver for those great reviews of The Palmyra Impact on Amazon. I'm honored that you would take the time to do that, even after your sleepless nights!

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## purdueav8r

Well, add me to the "Bought All 3" crowd.  I love a good technothriller.  With all the good recommendations and the fantastic prices for all three, how could I resist?  Lol.  I'm looking forward to reading them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Started The Adamas Blueprint around 1 PM and am 50% into it. Great read and I look forward to the other 2. Thanks for the recommendation LDB!


----------



## koland

CS said:


> Very interesting. Have you actually tested/verified this *recently*?
> 
> The one book I couldn't get an update on, I did make markings, etc. However, since then, I've deleted those. I still can't download the update though. Too late now?


Stephen Windwalker (of the Complete User's Guide) updates all the time and this is a constant thing people are asking about and that he post info on how to get the new version.

Once you make any markings, they go to Amazon and that blocks the new version (apparently, for forever), unless you have CS cancel the book (which causes a refund) and then you re-buy the book. They don't seem to be able to just set a flag to let it download the latest version (you'd think that would be easier and preferable, since you are on your honor to buy the book again after they cancel it).


----------



## chynared21

*Welcome aboard Boyd...nice to have you here with us. I'm currently reading The Ark and I'm really enjoying it. *


----------



## boydm

Thanks to everyone for your support! I'm happy that you're enjoying my novels.

I just ordered a Kindle 2 last night, so I'm excited to join the ranks of Kindle readers as well as Kindle authors. I can't wait to get it! I've seen a Kindle 1, but never a 2, in person.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## Leslie

boydm said:


> Thanks to everyone for your support! I'm happy that you're enjoying my novels.
> 
> I just ordered a Kindle 2 last night, so I'm excited to join the ranks of Kindle readers as well as Kindle authors. I can't wait to get it! I've seen a Kindle 1, but never a 2, in person.
> 
> Cheers,
> Boyd


Congratulations, Boyd! Welcome to the club. Be prepared to spend all your book royalties on accessories...LOL. We are a dangerous bunch.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

boydm said:


> Thanks to everyone for your support! I'm happy that you're enjoying my novels.
> 
> I just ordered a Kindle 2 last night, so I'm excited to join the ranks of Kindle readers as well as Kindle authors. I can't wait to get it! I've seen a Kindle 1, but never a 2, in person.
> 
> Cheers,
> Boyd


How exciting Boyd! Congrats. On a selfish note I hope you don't love your Kindle more than wrting.


----------



## intinst

boydm said:


> Thanks to everyone for your support! I'm happy that you're enjoying my novels.
> 
> I just ordered a Kindle 2 last night, so I'm excited to join the ranks of Kindle readers as well as Kindle authors. I can't wait to get it! I've seen a Kindle 1, but never a 2, in person.
> 
> Cheers,
> Boyd


Congratulations and welcome to the owner's side of the equation. We will have you accessorized in no time.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Welcome Boyd, really enjoying "The Ark" and looking forward to your other two novels.
jp


----------



## boydm

Thanks, JP!

Linda, no worries that the Kindle will get in the way of my telling stories. My only greater addiction than reading is writing. If I could make it a career, I'd be ecstatic.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

boydm said:


> Thanks, JP!
> 
> Linda, no worries that the Kindle will get in the way of my telling stories. My only greater addiction than reading is writing. If I could make it a career, I'd be ecstatic.
> 
> Cheers,
> Boyd


Boyd that is great news. I read The Adamas Blueprint in 2 days and if I didn't have to eat, sleep and work  could have finished it in a few hours. I was sitting on the edge of my chair in anticipation of what would happen next. I will start The Palmyra Impact today and can not wait.

Thanks for the great read!
Linda


----------



## Maxx

Boyd

I am reading Adamas right now and loving it.  I am going to jump on the bandwagon and download the other 2.  Congrats and keep writing! 

Maxx


----------



## Rhiathame

I read all three this weekend and enjoyed them a lot. All three had a slightly different feel which I also enjoyed. I will definately be looking for more books from you in the future!


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Maxx and Rhiathame! I did try to give each book a different feel appropriate to the storyline. Thanks for noticing. If you feel the books are worthy of a good review on Amazon, I'd certainly appreciate it. It might help other readers take a chance on a new author like me.

I've been asked to lead a book klub discussion, which I'd love to do, and I've opened a thread in the Book Klub forum to get an idea of which novel people would like to discuss with me.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished "The Ark" and it was FANTASTIC... 5 stars all the way. I am a big fan of Douglas Preston, Lincoln Child and many other adventure authors.  This book falls in the tradition of their great writing. When I read a book I have to identify or feel the characters are "Real" to really enjoy a book of a TV series.  The characters were written to be very believable and the action flowed throughout the book.  I have never written a review for a book before and I don't know if I can be as eloquent as some of the reviewers I read.  I do know I've been reading for many of my 60 years and I know what I like.  I'll attempt to write a review because I think this really is a good novel.  I was going to read some nonfiction next but it looks like I'll be reading Boyd's other 2 books first.  Great job Boyd!! A new loyal fan...   
jp


----------



## lynninva

I just purchased all three also based on the recommendations here.  (Thanks to DD, I still had money left on GC she gave me for my bday.)

I love getting lost in a good suspense book.  But I will heed the advice of the other members here & make sure that I have a free block of time available before I start reading them.  

Or at least I need to get my taxes done first....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- you all convinced me....I am clicking to get all 3!!!  Can't wait to read them!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have also purchased all 3 books.
So that I can enjoy them.
But also so that I will be ready to participate in the Book Klub no matter which one is chosen.


----------



## dablab

Well I had originally sampled all three of these, but I have read so many great things about these books and they sound like something I would really enjoy so I just bought all three.  I love the recommendations from this board.  Looking forward to reading your books!!

Dot


----------



## Steph H

Just finished reading The Adamas Blueprint and really enjoyed it. Now I'll have to get the other two!


----------



## Forster

Add me as a fan.  Just read the Adamas Blueprint.  Will be reading your other two books shortly.


----------



## Avalon3

Welcome Boyd!

I bought all three of your books last week based on the recommendations here on the Kindle Boards. I'm looking forward to reading your books. Glad to see they are stand alone.

Your website is fantastic and beautifully done!
http://www.boydmorrison.com/


----------



## boydm

Thanks to all of you for reading my books!

I just received my Kindle, and it's very cool. After I have a chance to play with it, it's back to the keyboard. Makes me want to write even more!

I've gone through and scrubbed my books once again for the few typos I could find, and the clean copies are now uploaded to the Kindle store. If you download the books today or later from the Kindle store and find a typo, it's definitely one I don't know about, so please email me and tell me about it.

My experience with typos was frustrating enough to drive me to write a blog post about it. Thanks to the alert readers who helped me find them.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## boydm

I just wanted to announce that I will be leading a Book Klub discussion of my novel, The Ark, starting on May 1. You can check the Reading with the Author board for more details in the coming days.

I also wanted to thank everyone here for helping to make The Ark the number 1 bestselling Men's Adventure novel for the Kindle today! I know the Kindleboard readers have made a huge impact on getting me ranked with the likes of Clive Cussler and WEB Griffin, and I'm very grateful.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm half way through The Ark and am really enjoying it.  Can't wait to read your other 2 books.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am looking forward to the Book Klub reading.


----------



## chynared21

*Thanks for the update Boyd but I have a bone to pick with you...I just finished up The Palmyra Impact and you made me cry twice today. What a great story! I love when I can feel like I'm a part of the action, when I can emotionally invest myself for a short time into the story, feel what the characters are feeling and live the story through their eyes. Thank you for writing such a believable story and for letting me into "your" world as I read *


----------



## Steph H

I'm <thisclose> to being done with The Ark, and have finished both of the other two. It's a tough decision, but I'd have to say I like Palmyra best, closely followed by Ark, but Adamas is right up there also. Thing is, I hadn't really read the description of Palmyra before I read the book, and I had no idea that


Spoiler



it was a "natural disaster" thriller rather than a "bad guy" thriller. I kept expecting to find out it was all due to a "bad guy" cause for the longest time.


 Not that there's anything wrong with that, and in fact it was a breath of fresh air to read something like that. I just wasn't expecting it.  (That's only a minor spoiler, probably not even a spoiler at all, but thought I'd put the tags on just in case....)


----------



## koland

boydm said:


> I've gone through and scrubbed my books once again for the few typos I could find, and the clean copies are now uploaded to the Kindle store. If you download the books today or later from the Kindle store and find a typo, it's definitely one I don't know about, so please email me and tell me about it.


Are the PRC's on your web site updated? Sometimes Kindle won't let you update a book to the most recent version (if you make any bookmarks or notes, for example) and it's just easier to download those again (rather than going thru Customer Service and returning the book, then re-purchasing it, to get the new version).


----------



## boydm

koland said:


> Are the PRC's on your web site updated? Sometimes Kindle won't let you update a book to the most recent version (if you make any bookmarks or notes, for example) and it's just easier to download those again (rather than going thru Customer Service and returning the book, then re-purchasing it, to get the new version).


The PRCs on my site are updated now. For some unknown reason, they didn't get updated before but I made sure that they were this afternoon. If you find any new typos, please let me know.

The Kindle versions have been updated for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## boydm

Just a reminder that Kindleboards will be hosting a Tea With The Author chat with me this Saturday, April 25, at 5PM Pacific Time. I hope you can make it!

This chat is in anticipation of the Book Klub discussion of The Ark that begins May 1.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## katbird1

I finished The Palmyra Impact yesterday and loved it.  I think chynared summed up my reactions perfectly.  I'm glad to see The Ark will begin in May.  I think I need a few days to "calm down" after The Palmyra Impact!  

Kathy


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'll be visiting my daughter in St. Louis this weekend.  I'm hoping I'll be around a computer at 7pm to join the "Tea".  I'm looking forward to it.
jp


----------



## Brenda M.

I finished Palmyra this weekend and just started The Ark today. What awesome books!! What a ride thru the Palmyra Impact. I did read Adamas, too and am looking forward to the Book Klub May 1st.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Brenda M. said:


> I finished Palmyra this weekend and just started The Ark today. What awesome books!! What a ride thru the Palmyra Impact. I did read Adamas, too and am looking forward to the Book Klub May 1st.


Brenda, I read all three back to back to back... I was a nervous wreck when I was through.... 
jp


----------



## chynared21

katbird1 said:


> I finished The Palmyra Impact yesterday and loved it. I think chynared summed up my reactions perfectly. I'm glad to see The Ark will begin in May. I think I need a few days to "calm down" after The Palmyra Impact!
> 
> Kathy


*I had to take a break after The Palmyra Impact...emotionally draining  I'm also trying to stretch out Boyd's books before I run out of reading material but since I've read two out of the three...I think it may be a while before we have something else by him to read *


----------



## LDB

His books in order were The Adamas Blueprint, The Ark and The Palmyra Impact. Often three items are judged good, better, best. In the case of his three books they are Best, Bester and Bestest because they start out well beyond the typical good and just keep getting better from there.


----------



## pidgeon92

I shall be the contrarian here... I read The Adamas Blueprint, it took me a good week to get through it, and I really didn't care for it.... It was like an overly long car chase scene, I just wanted it to be over.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I also read the Adamas Blueprint which was ok, I started The Palymyra Impact and put it down after the first 2 or 3 chapters.


----------



## dablab

I am reading The Palmyra Impact now and find it very good.  This book is keeping me on the edge of my seat.  I hate that I haven't had much time to read lately.  I also enjoyed the Adamas Blueprint.  I look forward to reading The Ark.


----------



## Anju 

I thought I would start with the Ark, but it will be tomorrow or the day after.  Distant Cousin 2 book klub is starting, and I'm not sure when Jamie and Claire Voyager is starting, but hope to get The Ark done before those two.


----------



## TM

For those that did not care for it... can you please tell me why? I am considering these as the premisis sounds interesting, but leery. Mainly becuase I have ran into way to many books (especially with self-published authors, not not limitted to them) where the premisis of a story sounds very good, but they way it is present or told suffers. That is something that is not always seen in samples.


----------



## pidgeon92

TM said:


> For those that did not care for it... can you please tell me why? I am considering these as the premisis sounds interesting, but leery. Mainly becuase I have ran into way to many books (especially with self-published authors, not not limitted to them) where the premisis of a story sounds very good, but they way it is present or told suffers. That is something that is not always seen in samples.


Not sure there is really a correlation between how an author is published and the quality of the story. Plenty of outstanding stories will never see the light of day, and there is more than enough schlock on the bestseller lists.

As for The Adamas Blueprint, I didn't like the characters. Not the protagonists, not the antagonists. The storyline was lackluster and predictable; not so different from a lot of basic Hollywood action movies. Of course, this is merely my opinion, lots of people here disagree with me.


----------



## TM

pidgeon92 said:


> Not sure there is really a correlation between how an author is published and the quality of the story. Plenty of outstanding stories will never see the light of day, and there is more than enough schlock on the bestseller lists.
> 
> As for The Adamas Blueprint, I didn't like the characters. Not the protagonists, not the antagonists. The storyline was lackluster and predictable; not so different from a lot of basic Hollywood action movies. Of course, this is merely my opinion, lots of people here disagree with me.


Thank you for your response...

However, I do at times see a correlation, mainly becuase in many cases a self-published author is one their own. When a book is published by a tradition publishing house... there is more of a team working with the writer, one that can point out issues such as you mentioned and makes suggestions for a re-writing. Not to say I have not seem some really bad published books...

I just think that any author can benifit by others input on their book, what works - what doesn't, and such. There just seems a better chance that a author with a major publisher will get that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I do plan to finish The Palmyra Impact, I needed to switch genres for a while. Needed a light, fun, funny read. I have so many TBR books and the majority of them are authors I've not read before. Attempting to keep up with our authors here and other recommendations is full time enjoyment. I have more books than time unfortunately.  

I have spent time the last 3 days reading samples and deleting the ones I don't like. My samples were out of control, had planned to do it weekly but will do 2 or 3 a day until I get through them.


----------



## LDB

I have to say I don't see much difference in author's with a big publishing house behind them and those on the do it yourself system. I'm reading one by Coonts right now, and he's DEFINITELY big time with full blown support staff. I've found two MAJOR typos in the first 65 pages so I don't look at the publisher as very meaningful.


----------



## TM

LDB said:


> I have to say I don't see much difference in author's with a big publishing house behind them and those on the do it yourself system. I'm reading one by Coonts right now, and he's DEFINITELY big time with full blown support staff. I've found two MAJOR typos in the first 65 pages so I don't look at the publisher as very meaningful.


yes, there can be issues with a major publisher as I said... but on average, less (and honestly typos are not a big deal with me).

I think all authors benifit by others input... this doesn't make sense, this contradicts with what you wrote earlier, dialog does not seem natural, hard to lke any of your characters, yopu needto flesh this out, and so forth.

While books from the big publishers may still have those issues (especially since much is subjective), one can easily have more confidence in books from those publishers since one knows the book is being read and commented on (with suggestions) by more than just the author. When it comes to self-published books, one has no idea if there was a layor of critque involved... so people would aturally be more leery.

And I have read many self-published books versus those published with the major publishers... and found that on average, the self-published have more issues.

Editted to add: A major book series that does have many of the issues and someone slipped by is the Vince Flyn books... so yes, published books do have these issues also, even with editors... but the chances of that happening are smaller (Vince Flynn's editors should be fired!)


----------



## LDB

I've read the Vince Flynn books and enjoyed them completely so I'm not sure what issues you find with them. I guess I just can't make a blanket judgment about categories. I think each author has to be taken individually regardless of publishing route. Tremendous resources are wasted on the worthless cage litter of Noam Chomsky and Al Franken and both are huge publishing house products so I just can't see where that adds anything by default.


----------



## Guest

boydm -

Wow, your books sound great!!! All have very interesting premises. I'll have to check them out!!! 

I've also been seeing that they've been getting good feedback. I look through the "what are you reading" thread and notice that your books are being very favorably reviewed. Good for you!!




Wendy


----------



## askenase13

I just finished The Ark, which was my first novel read on my Kindle 2.  I loved it!  I'm a big Clive Cussler and Ted Bell fan, and this book fit right in with them.  (Nothing wrong with emulating the best.) I have purchased the others and will read them soon.  Better yet, I will tell my Dad who is always looking for good tecno thrillers to read (and is a huge Cussler fan).

Way to go Boyd.!!  Tell us more about how your write, etc.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

askenase13 said:


> I just finished The Ark, which was my first novel read on my Kindle 2. I loved it! I'm a big Clive Cussler and Ted Bell fan, and this book fit right in with them. (Nothing wrong with emulating the best.) I have purchased the others and will read them soon. Better yet, I will tell my Dad who is always looking for good tecno thrillers to read (and is a huge Cussler fan).
> 
> Way to go Boyd.!! Tell us more about how your write, etc.


askenase13 there will be a Meet and Greet the Author Sunday at 3 PM CST in the chat room. Feel free to join us and chat with Boyd. There will also be a book klub led by Boyd. You can get the dates and info in The Book Corner, Book Klubs, Reading with the Author. Join us!


----------



## Shizu

I just start the Ark. I hope I could keep up with the book club. I couldn't for Outlander...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am reading The Palmyra Impact right now and really enjoying it!


Spoiler



At lunch, I got to the part where the wave is just now hitting Waikiki.


 I HATED having to quit reading and come back to work! I can't wait to see what happens!

--spoiler block added. Betsy


----------



## durphy

I read The Adamas Blueprint and couldn't put it down. I have the other two and look forward to reading them. You are a great storyteller.


----------



## LDB

Not to take anything away from The Adamas Blueprint since it is definitely a great book but as his work progresses it improves so you are in for even better as you move along.


----------



## boydm

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> askenase13 there will be a Meet and Greet the Author Sunday at 3 PM CST in the chat room. Feel free to join us and chat with Boyd. There will also be a book klub led by Boyd. You can get the dates and info in The Book Corner, Book Klubs, Reading with the Author. Join us!


I just wanted to correct the time and date of the chat. *The chat will take place at 5PM Pacific Time on Saturday, April 25.* I hope you can join us.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words about my novels!

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A gentle reminder to folks, not everyone has read Boyd's books yet, if you are going to mention any plot points, please use the spoiler block tags.  

If you're not familiar with the spoiler block tags, when you are typing your post, in the row of text attribute icons (top row over the smileys), the spoiler block tag icon is 4th from the right with SP in it, after the musical note and before the Amazon search icon.  If you click on it, any text you put between it appears as a solid black bar in the posted reply until the cursor is over it.  Or, you can highlight text in your post and then click on it.

Thanks for being kind to us who haven't read Boyd's books yet!

Betsy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am sorry.  I didn't think it was necessary since the cover has this really big wave on it, the title has the word impact in it and the description tells the location.  I didn't think I was giving away any secrets.  I will be more careful in the future.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Appreciate it, AnelaBelladonna (love typing that!)

Covers are often less than literal...I didn't have a clue!  

Betsy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

It's OK.  

I am glad you like my name.  I have used that on forums for about 7 years now.  It was the name of one of my first characters in the online game Dark Age of Camelot.

BTW...I finished The Palmyra Impact and it was awesome!  I was exhausted when it was over.


----------



## Cowgirl

I just finished and loved The Ark.  I  like to switch generes every other book so I don't get in a rut...but after my next book I will read The Palmyra Impact.


----------



## ddarol

Now I am very sorry I missed the chat because this morning I started _The Ark_ and it is great. I love it. I'm about half through but had to stop for kids, dinner, DH, pets, etc. Can't wait to pick it up again tonight.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Boyd -

I actually posted something in the book klub section a bit ago (didn't look around much before posting it - duh on me), but I'll repeat the bottom line here: great stuff!! I just started reading "The Ark," and as far as I can see, it's on a par with Preston and Childs. While I write sci-fi/fantasy stuff myself at this point, most of what I've read over the last however many years has been techno-thriller types of things. I sometimes get into moods where it's impossible for me to figure out what I want to read, but as soon as I started reading the sample for "The Ark," I was hooked!  

Anyway, good onya, and I'll definitely be checking out your other books...  

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## boydm

Thanks to everyone who has posted such wonderful praise for my books. I'm really floored by the response.

I just wanted to remind everyone that the Book Klub for The Ark starts tomorrow, May 1. We'll be reading 12 chapters a week, but each chapter is only five or six pages long, so I think it's a manageable weekly rate. Of course, if you'd like to read faster than that, please do. 

I'll post some general discussion questions tomorrow that won't include any spoilers. Then on May 8, I'll post some questions that include references to events in the chapters. I'd also love to hear any questions or topics that readers would like to raise.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## boydm

I've started a couple of threads in the Book Klub section of Kindleboards for discussion of The Ark, so I hope you'll come and join us!


----------



## merlin7676

Kudos to Mr. Morrison. I have read The Ark and The Adamas Blueprint so far and loved them. I love the James Rollins, Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly, Douglas Preston genre and I can now add Boyd Morrison to that list!! He is definately on par with those authors and I am looking forward to starting The Palmyra Impact next. On a side note, also living near Seattle, it was nice to read about about setting there and saying "I know where those are; I can really visualize the scene in the book" LOL


----------



## LW

Hey Boyd, I read all 3 of your books and loved them. When are you publishing more stories?  Lynn


----------



## boydm

LW said:


> Hey Boyd, I read all 3 of your books and loved them. When are you publishing more stories? Lynn


Thanks, Lynn and Merlin! I'm working on the first novel in a new thriller series right now, and I plan to finish it this summer. If I can find a publisher for it, it will take a while to get into print and on Kindle. After that one is done, I may go back and see what kind of trouble Tyler Locke is getting into.


----------



## marianneg

I started _The Ark_ yesterday for the book klub, and I've been sucked in! Great book so far, Boyd!


----------



## danfan

I read _The Ark_ over the weekend - very good! Not too techy either, which some authors can get too drawn into IMO. 
I don't have Whispernet so had to wait til this morning to download _The Palmyra Impact_, so I was at a loose end last night, not wanting to start anything else already on my Kindle until I could get reading this one! I'd better get _The Adamas Blueprint_ too!


----------



## tlshaw

Boyd:
I have all 3 of your books. I have read The Ark and The Adamas Blueprint so far and loved both of them. I plan to read Palmyra Project shortly. Thanks for writing such great books!


----------



## danfan

Loving The Palmyra Impact!  I was late for work this morning because I got so engrossed in it. 

And I just read that these are all e-books only?? Not published yet  Can't believe that!


----------



## boydm

danfan said:


> Loving The Palmyra Impact! I was late for work this morning because I got so engrossed in it.
> 
> And I just read that these are all e-books only?? Not published yet Can't believe that!


Thanks, Danielle! This would be a good weekend to read The Palmyra Impact since it takes place on Memorial Day (which was another title I was considering for the book). It would be doubly fun if you were in Honolulu!


----------



## lynninva

boydm said:


> This would be a good weekend to read The Palmyra Impact since it takes place on Memorial Day (which was another title I was considering for the book). It would be doubly fun if you were in Honolulu!


I think I'll take you up on that suggestion. I purchased all three books previously, but have only read The Ark. I was glad I started it on vacation, because I didn't want to put it down. It was really great.

Long holiday weekend sounds great for starting another of your books, but I think my housework will suffer.


----------



## boydm

lynninva said:


> Long holiday weekend sounds great for starting another of your books, but I think my housework will suffer.


My housework always suffers on a nice holiday weekend. 

BTW, I got a nice mention in Joe Konrath's blog yesterday: http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

boydm said:


> My housework always suffers on a nice holiday weekend.


Since my housework suffers when I write, I think it's only fair that the readers' housework suffers when they read. 



> BTW, I got a nice mention in Joe Konrath's blog yesterday: http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/


Here's a quote from the blog.

"_Amazon actually allows authors to upload their own ebooks on Kindle, set a price, and earn 35% royalties.

This is either a closely guarded secret, or authors are just plain stupid, but as far as I know I'm the only published author taking advantage of this._"

Not true and not very nice.

I'm glad you got a good mention, Boyd. I'm still enjoying The Ark. It's getting better and better.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I just finished the Adamas Blueprint and have taken advantage of the holiday week-end to read The Ark also.  Both are great reads and I highly recommend them!!  Thanks so much, Boyd...... they're excellent!!!  I have to read this week's reading in Voyager for our Outlander book klub..... then it's on to The Palmyra Impact.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Boyd -

I finished The Ark and Palmyra Impact, and am now closing in on the end of The Adamas Blueprint - good stuff, man!


----------



## LDB

The unexplained downing of the Air France jet a few days ago brought The Palmyra Impact to mind. I'm almost certain the cause of the Air France loss will be different, if they ever recover the recorders and determine what caused it. It's interesting how certain real events so strongly remind you of fiction books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, what you're saying is I should move that up on my TBR pile?


----------



## jpmorgan49

Mmmmm, I guess Truth is stranger than Fiction....
jup


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Michael and PraiseGod13! And Michael, thanks for mentioning me on Podbram.

Yes, LDB, I did think of The Palmyra Impact when I heard about the Air France tragedy. It just goes to show that tidy explanations of mysterious events are much harder to come by in the real world. I think that's one reason I like reading fiction. BTW, I'm reading Gone Tomorrow by Lee Child right now, and it's great. The next one I'm waiting for is The Doomsday Key by James Rollins.


----------



## LDB

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, what you're saying is I should move that up on my TBR pile?


If that question was directed at me the answer is a definite yes and not only move it up but to position one on the list.


----------



## Dawsburg

boydm said:


> Thanks, Michael and PraiseGod13! And Michael, thanks for mentioning me on Podbram.
> 
> Yes, LDB, I did think of The Palmyra Impact when I heard about the Air France tragedy. It just goes to show that tidy explanations of mysterious events are much harder to come by in the real world. I think that's one reason I like reading fiction. BTW, I'm reading Gone Tomorrow by Lee Child right now, and it's great. The next one I'm waiting for is The Doomsday Key by James Rollins.


Boyd,

I've featured your book, The Ark, in a Listmania list of books with books on Kindle for $2 or less. The list has gotten 171 views so far.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Books-for-Under-%242/lm/R34ZA84L03Q7BK/

I'd like to congratulate you on the publication of your book! I'm proud to say that I have my own (it's at the top of the Listmania list).

Dawson


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Dawson!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Boyd, I just finished reading The Ark.  As I was reading, I kept saying to myself, this book is too long, it's just too long.  At the end, I wouldn't remove a word.  It's all there, all necessary, and wonderfully put together.

Thanks for a great read.

Oh, and thanks for not doing the Ark of the Covenant.  Noah's Ark was much more interesting.


----------



## boydm

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Boyd, I just finished reading The Ark. As I was reading, I kept saying to myself, this book is too long, it's just too long. At the end, I wouldn't remove a word. It's all there, all necessary, and wonderfully put together.
> 
> Thanks for a great read.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for not doing the Ark of the Covenant. Noah's Ark was much more interesting.


Thanks, Gertie! It is a long story, but like you said, I couldn't think of anything I could remove and still have the story make sense. One thing I don't really do in my books is subplot. It's all plot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

boydm said:


> Thanks, Gertie! It is a long story, but like you said, I couldn't think of anything I could remove and still have the story make sense. One thing I don't really do in my books is subplot. It's all plot.


Okay, that makes sense.  That's why I thought it was long. No distractions. Sort of a shotgun approach. I'll keep that in mind when I read your next mega-opus.


----------



## LDB

I never thought any of the books were long while reading them. I did think they ended too soon when I got to the last sentence though.


----------



## EllenR

There you guys go, pushing books back up to the top of my TBR list again! LOL OK Boyd, yours is up next when I finish the book I'm currently reading. Which shall I choose? The Adamas Blueprint or The Palmyra Impact? Anyone care to give an opinion? I've already read and loved The Ark (which I also did not find long).

EllenR


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

When I completed the Adamas  Blueprint, it was all I could do to resist the other books.  Now that I have read some other stuff... I am ready for another 'treat' of Boyd's.  The Ark and Palmyra Impact both sound so good.  Thanks, Boyd!


----------



## boydm

You're welcome, MumsicalWhimsy! And thanks to everyone.

EllenR, I'd say read The Palmyra Impact next. It's a much different book from The Ark, but still a thriller.


----------



## boydm

Here's a cool article about how the Kindle is changing the publishing industry, featuring me and other self-published authors that are Kindleboards members.

http://ireaderreview.com/2009/06/05/kindle-store-self-published-rising-stars/


----------



## EllenR

boydm said:


> You're welcome, MumsicalWhimsy! And thanks to everyone.
> 
> EllenR, I'd say read The Palmyra Impact next. It's a much different book from The Ark, but still a thriller.


]

Thanks Boyd. I appreciate the input. That's up next then!

EllenR


----------



## LDB

I really liked The Adamas Blueprint. It was my least favorite of his three books. Take time to understand what that says. It offers one opinion on the question of what to read next as well as affirming how good they all are.

After reading this again, and finding it makes perfect sense to me, I think it's possible it might be unclear to a few. I want to be sure it's perfectly clear. I'd rate The Adamas Blueprint _at least_ a solid 4.5 out of 5 stars. The other two books are even closer to 5 stars than that.


----------



## Vicki

Boyd,

I just finished all 3 of your books and have only one question for you. How long do we have to wait for number 4?? There were never dull, fast paced and I couldn't put them down. Thanks for a job very well done.


----------



## boydm

Thanks, LDB! That's high praise indeed.

And thanks to you, Vicki! I'm working on the next one right now, and I should have it finished this summer. When you'll be able to read it depends on whether NY publishing decides to pick it up. If they don't, it'll go onto the Kindle with my others.


----------



## LDB

If there's one decision maker in N.Y. with even a little more than average amounts of brains there's no question it will be picked up.


----------



## janhall_us

Loved all three of Boyd's books and will be anxiously awaiting more -- he's now one of my new favorite authors that I've discovered through ebook forums!

~ Jan


----------



## ddarol

I agree with janball_us.  I have finished all three of Boyd's books and loved all three of them.  They were hard to put down, page turners every one.  I, too, am anxiosly awaiting more!


----------



## boydm

My thanks to everyone for reading my books! These forums have been a great way for me to connect with readers.

Writing novels is not my only foray into the entertainment world. I wanted to let everyone know that, starting this Friday, I will be appearing on stage in Leading Ladies, a cross-dressing comedy in the tradition of Tootsie and Some Like It Hot. I will be playing one of the title leading ladies. Yes, I will be in a dress, high heels, and a wig, which is quite a sight since I'm 6'2". If you're in the Seattle area, I'd love for you to come. We run for three weeks from June 12-28. You can get more info at www.driftwoodplayers.com/nowshowing.asp.


----------



## Avalon3

I've had all three of your books on my Kindle for a while.  I started reading "The Palmyra Impact" yesterday.  I wasn't sure I would like the tsunami topic but I do and I'm learning so much.  Your writing is great! Your story flows smoothly.  I like the characters and everything I've read so far.  I'm sure I'll read the others as soon as I finish this one.

Has anyone told you that in some of your pictures you look like Michael J Fox?  It's great to have you here on the Kindle Boards.  I'm looking forward to reading more of your novels and I wish you continued success.


----------



## boydm

Avalon3 #888 said:


> I've had all three of your books on my Kindle for a while. I started reading "The Palmyra Impact" yesterday. I wasn't sure I would like the tsunami topic but I do and I'm learning so much. Your writing is great! Your story flows smoothly. I like the characters and everything I've read so far. I'm sure I'll read the others as soon as I finish this one.
> 
> Has anyone told you that in some of your pictures you look like Michael J Fox? It's great to have you here on the Kindle Boards. I'm looking forward to reading more of your novels and I wish you continued success.


Thanks, Avalon3! I hope you enjoy the others as well.

That's a first for being compared to Michael J. Fox, although I'm probably about 10 inches taller than he is, so that may be why. At one time or another, people have told me I look like Clint Eastwood, David Bowie, Jean-Claude Van Damme, Rick Astley, and Vanilla Ice. Clint Eastwood I like, Vanilla Ice not so much. I take Michael J. Fox as a compliment.


----------



## frojazz

(I'm so glad I found the right place to post this!)

Okay, for those of you not following the book klub, I've been reading The Ark, and Boyd's been nice enough to suffer through my rantings to post nice replies to me as I've read the chapters each week. I have to say, it was hard not to read too far. So, I totally enjoyed 'reading with the author' and hope that Boyd and others continue their discussions. However, my main reason for posting was to put my Amazon review here. I just posted it a few minutes ago, so I'm not sure when it'll show up, but here it is:

You will have a hard time putting this one down!
I was surprised at how this book swept me along. The plot was fantastically swift; I classify it as Indiana Jones meets Dirk Pitt. I appreciated how the characters were real throughout the book, making jokes and being concerned for each others' safety in a realistic way, more so than other books I've read with a crazed, going-to-wipe-out-humanity antagonist. I also enjoyed how things weren't too easy for the good guys. They didn't get any breaks or just happen to 'get lucky.' They had to strategize to get out of sticky situations.

The only reason I didn't give this book 5 stars is because I would have hoped for more character development of the leading lady. However, the suspense and the excitement of the plot and the novel situations the characters find themselves in make this an easy 4 star review. I look forward to reading more of Boyd Morrison's work!


----------



## LDB

I just finished By Order of the President by WEB Griffin, arguably one of the current best writers anywhere. I found it to be a good read and would compare it to The Adamas Blueprint, a book I enjoyed very much and also the book I'd rank in 3rd place among Boyd's books. The Ark has stronger character connections and a faster pace and is somewhat ahead of these other two. The Palmyra Impact jumps up into another category altogether. It is a true "page turner", an edge of your seat E ticket ride, from beginning to end. The point of my musings is we have an author who molds a story and crafts characters equal to the work of world famous writers. Hopefully _someone_ in the publishing industry will see that and arrange for there to be a lifetime of this great writing.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I agree LDB...  Boyd's novels are definitely first class reads, and great stories.  I guess it's like everything else, it's who you know, and being in the right place at the right time.  I hope Boyd makes it, he's really a great writer. 
jp


----------



## janc

Hi Boyd,
I read The Palmyra Impact first. I enjoyed it so much I immediately bought the other two and was not disappointed in any of them. Great reading. Thank you.
Any new books coming up?

Janc


----------



## boydm

Thanks, everyone! I've been lucky to get such great support like this on Kindleboards.

I'm working on my next story now, so please keep an eye out for it.


----------



## lynninva

I finished Palmyra Impact last week.  The book was great, but there was no warning about the fact that it causes sleep deprivation.  

I was so caught up in the story that I kept reading it later than I should have at night. I forced myself to put it down to go to bed; then I was worried about how the characters would fare & did not sleep well.  After a couple of nights of that, I told my family that I had to put other things aside so that I could finish the book.  

I also caught myself thinking that I needed to get home from work to catch the news to see about the impact of the tsunami.

I highly recommend this book to others.  Just make sure you clear your schedule before you start reading.


----------



## redshift1

These books are gone fron Kindle.


----------



## boydm

redshift1 said:


> These books are gone fron Kindle.


People have started to notice that my books are no longer on Amazon, so I thought I post a short note here for now. I took my books off Amazon and my web site because I'm in negotiations for a book deal. That's all I can say at this time. I'll let you know more when I have something concrete to report. Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## BP Myers

Awesome news, Boyd. I'll keep my fingers crossed!

Can't tell you how impressed I am as well with both your education and your resume, not to mention the courage it takes to make the mid-career shift. Best of luck!


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm glad I bought all three when I did....We can say we knew you when!!!  You are a brilliant writer.


----------



## merlin7676

I live in Everett which is about 15 mins from edmonds...Mmm might have to go and check it out. The bf and I hit the paramount downtown often for their productions.


----------



## back2nature

Yes, Boyd, I noticed that your books are no longer up on Amazon. I only got two of the books (didn't get The Ark) and now I can't go back and get the last one.


----------



## Avalon3

boydm said:


> People have started to notice that my books are no longer on Amazon, so I thought I post a short note here for now. I took my books off Amazon and my web site because I'm in negotiations for a book deal. That's all I can say at this time. I'll let you know more when I have something concrete to report. Thanks again to everyone!


Glad I bought all 3 books at the same time. I was up late last night finishing The Adamas Blueprint. I thought it was great! I'll be starting The Ark today after a short nap to make up for my loss of sleep last night. Good luck with your book deal! You deserve to be up there with all of the other great authors! I would like to buy all 3 as DTB's so I can give them to my friends that don't have a Kindle.


----------



## Neekeebee

I finally got around to trying to purchase _The Palmyra Impact_ today, and it just wouldn't show up on my Kindle! So, I turned on my PC, looked it up in the Amazon store and it wasn't there!  Then I looked here to see if my KB friends knew anything about this, and it turns out I just missed the boat! 

But congratulations to you, Boyd, on publisher negotiations. Best of luck to you!  And please make sure your books are Kindle-ized again!

N


----------



## lynninva

Based on glowing reviews on this website, I purchased all three earlier this year.  I thought the prices might go up if Boyd was 'discovered' by a regular publishing house.  The Adamas Blueprint is next on my list.  I read The Ark first & then Palmyra Impact.

Boyd, I hope the negotiations go well & look forward to reading more from you in the future.


----------



## Momyar

These three books were one of the first I downloaded to my Kindle 2.  I love them all!!!  I probably enjoyed The Ark the best.  I read it first.  Please keep up the good work Boyd!!!

I'll be looking for more books by you!!!  It's just too cool be to able to read them on my Kindle.

Thanks again for you're good work!


----------



## LDB

It's about time someone in the publishing world woke up. A decade from now a bunch of people are going to be saying "Do you remember when we had the chance to sign Boyd? What fools we were for not doing so?". That is exceptionally cool news. Congratulations. It was earned and is well deserved.


----------



## back2nature

I wanted a chance to download The Ark. I missed it. Boo hoo.


----------



## Avalon3

Avalon3 #888 said:


> Glad I bought all 3 books at the same time. I was up late last night finishing The Adamas Blueprint. I thought it was great! I'll be starting The Ark today after a short nap to make up for my loss of sleep last night. Good luck with your book deal! You deserve to be up there with all of the other great authors! I would like to buy all 3 as DTB's so I can give them to my friends that don't have a Kindle.


The Palmyra Impact was so terrifyingly real! You might think about including a warning for people with heart conditions. It's a good thing my hole in the heart or Atrial Septal Defect (ASD) was repaired during open heart surgery in 1996.


----------



## Steph H

boydm said:


> People have started to notice that my books are no longer on Amazon, so I thought I post a short note here for now. I took my books off Amazon and my web site because I'm in negotiations for a book deal. That's all I can say at this time. I'll let you know more when I have something concrete to report. Thanks again to everyone!


Awesome news, Boyd. Will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## geoffthomas

Boyd,
You know how much you are appreciated here on KB.

And we wish you the best in personal as well as professional success.

And we have Harvey to thank for the opportunity for all of us to interact here.
We should never lose sight of the fact that without Harvey's effort, we probably would never meet and enjoy the incredible authors who are "resident" here at KB.
Through this medium, I have come to feel that I "know" Boyd and Mike (who it has been my pleasure to meet) and Jeff and Gertie and Thumper and Sig and Carolyn and Ed.
And the companionship provided by the Mods.
And can never forget the enablers (DD working quietly away to help others) and Susan, who keep a smile on my face.

Well anyway much deserved Congrats, Boyd.
And thanks again, Harvey.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Tip10

boydm said:


> People have started to notice that my books are no longer on Amazon, so I thought I post a short note here for now. I took my books off Amazon and my web site because I'm in negotiations for a book deal. That's all I can say at this time. I'll let you know more when I have something concrete to report. Thanks again to everyone!


YOU GO BOYD!!!

May you be blessed with the success you so richly deserve. Was wondering why all of your books disappeared before I had a chance to review them. I'm doubly glad I was able to snag all three of them!

Here's to great success and a loooooong list of works to come!


----------



## Brenda M.

boydm said:


> People have started to notice that my books are no longer on Amazon, so I thought I post a short note here for now. I took my books off Amazon and my web site because I'm in negotiations for a book deal. That's all I can say at this time. I'll let you know more when I have something concrete to report. Thanks again to everyone!


Awesome news Boyd!! Good Luck! And we'll get to say "we knew you when".


----------



## jpmorgan49

Thats FANTASTIC Boyd!!!  Someday I can saw "The Ark, heck I read that years ago and talked to the auther several times."  The best of luck..
jp


----------



## danfan

Hope you get a great deal Boyd!  Congrats!


----------



## CS

Congrats, Boyd. I love hearing success stories like this!

And I too am glad I got your books already.


----------



## EllenR

That is GREAT news Boyd! It's about time. I'm crossing my fingers too. Let us know when you score that contract!!

Edited to add: Now I know why I have so many unread books on my Kindle. Gotta buy 'em when you seem 'em or you might miss out!


EllenR


----------



## Neekeebee

And while you're negotiating book deals, you should also start thinking about movie deals. I'm on the last part of _The Ark_ and I keep thinking what a great movie this book would make!

N


----------



## EllenR

Neekeebee said:


> And while you're negotiating book deals, you should also start thinking about movie deals. I'm on the last part of _The Ark_ and I keep thinking what a great movie this book would make!
> 
> N


I agree with that completely. _The Ark _ should be a movie!

EllenR


----------



## jpmorgan49

And I'll accept a brief walk-on roll.  Shoot me, beat me up, throw me off a cliff.  OK, I've gained control again, sorry. 
jp


----------



## LDB

I'd like to see Mira Sorvino as Dilara and Scott Foley as Locke with a younger version of Ving Rhames as Grant.


----------



## frojazz

jpmorgan49 said:


> And I'll accept a brief walk-on in roll. Shoot me, beat me up, throw me off a cliff. OK, I've gained control again, sorry.
> jp


This was just too funny.

Congrats, Boyd! I hope everything goes really well. I've only read The Ark, but your work is fantastic, and I agree with all of the good stuff everyone has written here.


----------



## KimmyA

Wonderful news Boyd. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## askenase13

Boyd was the first author to contact me directly after I posted here that I loved The Ark.  Now he may have a book deal.  GO BOYD!!  GOOD LUCK!!  Couldn;t have happened to a nicer guy/.

Remember us when you displace Grisham as #1.


----------



## back2nature

I'm feeling really left out, all this talk about The Ark. It's the one I didn't download. Don't know what happened. Maybe didn't follow through on the "click" button.


----------



## crebel

I'm sorry you didn't get it in time back2nature!  As soon as it is published you will definitely want to get it (even if you have to pay $9.99) - it is my favorite of the three titles Boyd introduced to us.  It will be fun to say "we knew him when", because I have NO DOUBT he will become a household name for Thriller/Adventure fiction.


----------



## back2nature

crebel,
Have you ever read the Douglas Preston/Lincoln Child novels. I'm in to those, read most of them. Can't put them down. Are Boyd's books like that?

Laurie


----------



## jpmorgan49

I can say, Yes they are.  I made that analogy several months ago.  Great, exciting stories.
jp


----------



## back2nature

I'm in my last 10 pages of Book of the Dead right now. That's why I haven't read any novels on the K2 yet.


----------



## Dave Dykema

Just wanted to add my name to the list of well-wishers, Boyd. I only got to read a snippet in the snippet thread but I enjoyed the short excerpt and hope your dream comes true...


----------



## crebel

back2nature said:


> crebel,
> Have you ever read the Douglas Preston/Lincoln Child novels. I'm in to those, read most of them. Can't put them down. Are Boyd's books like that?
> 
> Laurie


Absolutely - stay up all night until you finish books because you can't stop without knowing what happens next. They are also completely believable, the stories could be on cable news or in newspaper headlines tomorrow.


----------



## Tip10

jpmorgan49 said:


> I can say, Yes they are. I made that analogy several months ago. Great, exciting stories.
> jp


I'll second that and also throw Cussler into the mix although Cussler's tend to be more "series" oriented (i.e. same characters pin major roles). All three of Boyd's use different main characters but all three are excellent.


----------



## back2nature

crebel said:


> Absolutely - stay up all night until you finish books because you can't stop without knowing what happens next. They are also completely believable, the stories could be on cable news or in newspaper headlines tomorrow.


Yay, I finished it. Now on to the next. Here's the dilemma. I have two more unread Preston/Child books on the shelf I want to read next (plus some other titles too). Already bought and paid for. But, boy, I sure would like to start reading on my new K2. Do I spend the money again to have them download to the K2 or read the DTB? Hm-m-m, I don't want to spend any more money. Buying the K2 and the Noreve cover and several other ebooks, it's been a big month.

I'm sure some of you have had that decision to make, unless you're the type of person that only buys a book when they have finished reading one. I'm not, I like a little inventory.


----------



## Tip10

I re-bought two for the Kindle after I got it.  Had the hardbacks already but reading on the K2 is so much nicer.....
The hardbacks just went on the bookshelf untouched.


----------



## geoffthomas

See Boyd,
We love your work here on KB.
You get new readers all the time.
Keep up the good work, my friend.

Just sayin....


----------



## EllenR

back2nature said:


> Yay, I finished it. Now on to the next. Here's the dilemma. I have two more unread Preston/Child books on the shelf I want to read next (plus some other titles too). Already bought and paid for. But, boy, I sure would like to start reading on my new K2. Do I spend the money again to have them download to the K2 or read the DTB? Hm-m-m, I don't want to spend any more money. Buying the K2 and the Noreve cover and several other ebooks, it's been a big month.
> 
> I'm sure some of you have had that decision to make, unless you're the type of person that only buys a book when they have finished reading one. I'm not, I like a little inventory.


LOL Funny you should mention that...

I bought about 40 books on sale from B&N when I decided I was NOT going to buy a Kindle. About 2 months later, I bought a Kindle. I believe that something like 36 or 37 of those books are still sitting untouched on my book shelves. Once I got started on the Kindle, I could not stop. I will probably just send all those DTBs to my sister and keep reading on the Kindle as I currently have about 90 books (including about 10 samples) waiting to be read!

Once you start the Kindle, it can be rather addictive. Just a word to the wise. Boyd's books are a prime example of why I buy when I see a book at a great price. You just never know in this environment if these wonderful indie authors are going to get snapped up by the traditional publishers. That would be why I have so many unread books on my Kindle! In all truth, I have only paid over $8 for a couple of books. I'm too busy reading all the books I have that are wonderfully written and sold at bargain prices!

Sorry to go OT. You go Boyd!!

EllenR


----------



## back2nature

Well, I'm eager to start reading on the K2, so I've started with some of the 22 samples I've downloaded and making a note of which ones I might want to buy and clearing them off. I still haven't decided on the DTB's on the shelf yet. I've spent quite a bit already on regular priced books on the K2 getting a library started, but nothing over $6.39 yet.


----------



## lynninva

Article on the local news tonight mentioned the following:

"Liebherr Mining Equipment Company has laid off 49 workers at its Newport News plant.

The Newport News plant manufactures huge trucks used in mining operations around the world. The trucks stand nearly 25 feet tall and can transport up to 400 tons of material."

Sad for the people involved, but my reaction was: Hey, I read about those trucks in the Ark.

Maybe I should find the old thread on what words you have learned because of your Kindle.


----------



## boydm

Hi everyone!

I'm sorry I went into radio silence mode for a while, but I had to keep a low profile while our negotiations were ongoing. It was hard staying quiet for so long. I have been monitoring the boards, though, and I'm so grateful for all the kind words.

Now the big news: Today I received confirmation from my agent that _The Ark_ will be published in hardcover in summer 2010 by Simon and Schuster's Touchstone imprint. I couldn't be more excited! The two-book deal is for _The Ark_ and the next book in the Tyler Locke series, so Locke's adventures will definitely be continuing. I also have book deals in seven other countries so far. We're still working on _The Palmyra Impact_ and _The Adamas Blueprint_, but those will be back in readers' hands at some point.

Thanks so much for everyone who has been so enthusiastic about my novels. I can honestly say that the readers on Kindleboards were a big factor in spreading the word and getting me noticed by my publisher. I may be the first author whose book was available only on the Kindle to get a New York publishing deal, and the reviews I got from readers here helped immensely.

If anyone is attending Thrillerfest in New York City, I will be there July 9-12, and I'd love to meet you. I'm also attending the Pacific Northwest Writers Conference in Seattle on July 30-August 2 and Bouchercon in Indianapolis October 15-18. Now I can go as a soon-to-be-published author, which will be a great feeling.

Let me know if you have any questions, and I'll tell you what I can. I'm still processing all of this, so I'm a little flummoxed right now, but flummoxed in a great, amazing way!

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Boyd,

Congrats on your accomplishment. Looking forward to reading your books and watching your star rise!


----------



## back2nature

Since I missed downloading The Ark, (I got the other two), are you saying I have to wait till next summer to get a chance to buy it? 
What bad timing on my part.


----------



## boydm

back2nature said:


> Since I missed downloading The Ark, (I got the other two), are you saying I have to wait till next summer to get a chance to buy it?
> What bad timing on my part.


Unfortunately, yes. It's now Simon and Schuster's decision about when it comes out.


----------



## back2nature

I happy for you that it's taking off. Good luck to you. Look forward to catching it when it's available again. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wow. Congratulations, Boyd! I really enjoyed The Ark, and I could see this doing really well in hardcover. 

My layman's advice: Hang on to the movie rights.


----------



## Dave Dykema

A thousand congratulations. That's really exciting news. I had a feeling that's what was going on. I'm glad your dream came true.


----------



## EllenR

Congrats Boyd! That is great news. I'm very happy for you.

EllenR


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey Boyd. . . .can you send me an electronic signature for my 1st Edition electronic book?  

Great news!  Congratulations.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I am so happy for you Boyd.  As you know I am one of your biggest fans.  I loved your books and gave you great reviews on Amazon.  I may actually have to buy the DTB in case I ever run into you and get it signed.  Again, CONGRAULATIONS, you made all of us here at KindleBoards PROUD.  
jp


----------



## marianneg

Whoo-hooo!!!!!  That's absolutely awesome, Boyd!  Now we can all say we knew you when


----------



## lynninva

Congratulations, Boyd!

I've spoken highly of the two books of yours that I have read, but then had to tell people that they couldn't buy it unless they could read the kindle format.  I look forward to buying copies of your books to give as gifts in the future to friends and family who haven't converted to kindleism.


----------



## KimmyA

Congratulations Boyd. How exciting! I'm so glad your book is being published and equally happy to see there will be another Tyler Locke book.


----------



## geoffthomas

Fabulous.

Congratulations Boyd.

Will you retain the eBook rights or do they go to Simon & Schuster as well?

Please continue to post here as we not only have enjoyed your work and you as an author, but we enjoy you as a friend.

Just sayin.....


----------



## boydm

geoffthomas said:


> Fabulous.
> 
> Congratulations Boyd.
> 
> Will you retain the eBook rights or do they go to Simon & Schuster as well?
> 
> Please continue to post here as we not only have enjoyed your work and you as an author, but we enjoy you as a friend.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I will definitely continue to be a Kindleboard member! It's been so great getting to meet everyone here. And remember, I'm a Kindle owner, so I'm looking for good reads, too. 

Simon and Schuster acquired the hardcover, paperback, audio, and electronic rights, and I will certainly do my best to make sure that my books are available on the Kindle.

I can now say that the foreign rights for The Ark have been acquired in the United Kingdom (which includes the English language rights in Australia, Ireland, India, and 75 other countries and territories), Germany, Italy, Holland, Denmark, Slovenia, and Israel. Look for more to come! Still blows my mind.

The movie rights are still available! 

There should be an announcement in Publishers Weekly soon. When I get a link, I'll post it. I might do it under a new thread if that's all right with everyone since the title of the current thread is no longer applicable.


----------



## Rhiathame

Congratz!!! I am not surprised. I remember gobbling up your three books in one weekend and now they will be available to a wider audience which is great.


----------



## Cowgirl

I love happy news.  You earned your success...now enjoy it!


----------



## Vicki

WTG Boyd! I am so excited for you. I am looking forward to the next installment of Tyler Locke. I am thinking I will have to get the H/C to put in my lovely bookcases. Then I can point it out to my friends and tell them your story. This is SO cool!


----------



## geko29

Congrats Boyd!  I'm glad you finally got a deal, I'm sure that's a huge relief/accomplishment for you.  I'm doubly glad that I bought (and loved!) The Ark while it was still available, and convinced my mom as well (we both bought all 3).  I didn't participate much in the Book Klub because I finished the book in 3 days  and didn't want to accidentally ruin anything for others.

I have kind of an odd question:  Do you know about how many pages your books would be in print?  I track all that in a spreadsheet, because I like to keep a tally of how much I've read (in paper terms) since buying my Kindle.


----------



## ginaf20697

Great news but now that means we're going to have to wait FOREVER for the next book


----------



## boydm

ginaf20697 said:


> Great news but now that means we're going to have to wait FOREVER for the next book


Yes, the downside of a publishing deal is that the second Tyler Locke book won't be out until 2011.  But the upside is that there will be a second Tyler Locke book. Before this deal, I wasn't planning on writing the sequel because there didn't seem to be any interest from publishers. Boy, has that changed in a hurry! I had an outline, but now I have to get cranking writing it.

The Ark is about 126,000 words long, but I don't know how that translates to the number of hardcover pages. It's very possible that they'll want me to cut some of the book to make it shorter.


----------



## frojazz

Boyd, I'm so happy for you!  I'm glad that you'll still be around the KBs.  Keep us informed about what is going on with all three of your books.  I'll be sure to buy DTBs of everything you write!


----------



## Neekeebee

Congratulations, Boyd! Simon and Schuster are lucky to get your books! I have only read _The Ark_ (kinda missed the boat on buying the other two), but I am definitely looking forward to reading more Tyler Locke!

N


----------



## Steph H

Congrats, Boyd! That's very exciting news, I'm glad it worked out for you. And glad to hear there will be more Tyler Locke, he and his sidekick were my favorite of all the "heroes" of your 3 books (even if, oddly, I kinda like Palmyra overall slightly better...but it would be a close race).

Way cool!


----------



## Maxx

Boyd

That is great news.  I am happy for you.  We here at kindleboards can say we knew  you when.

Maxx


----------



## Anju 

Wonderful news Boyd - congratulations!  But as everyone says, don't forget us


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Boyd, I couldn't be happier for you. Wow, Simon & Schuster. Well deserved. Here's a happy dance for you.


----------



## Kathy

Great news. Congratulations. Please keep us informed.


----------



## boydm

Thanks, everyone! I will definitely be sticking around, checking in regularly while I write the next Tyler Locke book.

Now I'm off to Thrillerfest in NYC, where I'll also meet with my agent and editor (I love writing that!).

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations, Boyd!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

boydm said:


> Thanks, everyone! I will definitely be sticking around, checking in regularly while I write the next Tyler Locke book.


I'll definitely buy it.



> Now I'm off to Thrillerfest in NYC, where I'll also meet with my agent and editor (I love writing that!).
> 
> Cheers,
> Boyd


Don't you let that editor change one word of The Ark. I said I thought it was too long while I was reading it, but I also said I wouldn't take out a thing. Although hated that it ended. So I'm ready for the next one.


----------



## Forster

Congrats Boyd, you were the 1st indie author I read when joining the boards.  Happy for you but bummed it's going to be 2 years before I can read your next installment.  Also happy I snagged all your books when I did.


----------



## CegAbq

Forster said:


> Congrats Boyd, Also happy I snagged all your books when I did.


Ditto; I just finished Adamas Blueprint (it was the one I started with) & am now deeply into The Ark. Great fun.


----------



## Chey

I didn't cook, clean, or communicate with the outside world for three days once I started your books.  I was depressed when I finished them.  I tried to start another book, but it wasn't up to what I just finished.

Your books are awesome.  I found myself wondering what was wrong with those publishers that they wouldn't snap them up immediately!  I have read other books that didn't hold me like these did.

Congratulations Boyd!  I will purchase these in hardcover and will wait impatiently for the next Locke adventure!

Like Harvey said... keep the movie rights!  I can see this happening in your future!


----------



## Forster

Boyd, will there be any chance for your fans at kindleboards to buy a signed 1st edition of The Ark from you?


----------



## Tip10

Forster said:


> Boyd, will there be any chance for your fans at kindleboards to buy a signed 1st edition of The Ark from you?


HERE HERE!!!

Sign me up!!!

I'll be buying for the bookcase as soon as it re\leases anyhow!!


----------



## boydm

Having a fantastic time at Thrillerfest with James Rollins, Lee Child, and lots of other great authors! A signed first edition for Kindleboards members is a great idea! I'll see what we can do.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've blogged this news here:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/07/indie-author-finds-success-with-kindle-gets-two-book-deal-with-simon-schuster/

Boyd, please let me know if I have mis-stated anything!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: our blog post got picked up by CrunchGear (and re-posted at TechCrunch):

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/07/11/indie-kindle-author-lands-book-deal/


----------



## geoffthomas

Now I gotta believe that this is good for everyone.
Boyd gets lotsa publicity.
S&S gets lotsa pub.
KB gets some pub and cred.
And we the readers get encouraged authors.

Just sayin........


----------



## Art of Writing

You're following in big foosteps!  New York Times bestselling author Thomas Greanias was the first Amazon ebook author—pre-Kindle—to score a book deal with Simon & Schuster in 2003 with RAISING ATLANTIS.  It was No. 1 on Amazon when it was priced at $9.99 and No. 1 as an audiobook on iTunes when it was priced for $17.95.  Has any author comes close to that kind of success on Amazon and iTunes at those prices?  All his print titles have since become New York Times bestsellers, and his newest and looking like his best yet, THE ATLANTIS REVELATION, comes out next month.  Hope you enjoy similar success with Ark!


----------



## KimmyA

Forster said:


> Boyd, will there be any chance for your fans at kindleboards to buy a signed 1st edition of The Ark from you?


That would be cool. I would love a signed edition if Boyd can do it.


----------



## VondaZ

Congratulations! Very well earned! I am so glad your hard work has paid off!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yet more publicity - Gizmodo has picked up this story.

http://gizmodo.com/5312593/self+published-kindle-author-lands-deal-in-obsolete-ink+and+paper-format


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Boyd -

Congratulations! That's awesome!! It's just too bad that the big publishers took this long to pick up your work. D'oh!

Anyway, keep up the great "Kindling"! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## boydm

Hi everyone!

I'm just back from Thrillerfest and still catching up with the blast of news that's sweeping through the Internet about my book deal. I even got mentioned in the blog of Wil Wheaton, who played Wesley Crusher on Star Trek: The Next Generation. I'm a huge fan of the show, so that was very cool.

http://wilwheaton.typepad.com/wwdnbackup/2009/07/and-the-livin-is-easy.html

I also wanted to mention that I'm having a contest for two $20 Amazon gift certificates this month. Anyone who is a member of my newsletter list by July 31 will be eligible for the drawing on August 1. I'll post a separate thread about that when it's active on my web site.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## dablab

Congrats Boyd!!  I am so happy for you.  Your books were great and I really enjoyed them, this is well deserved.  The best thing about the kindle is reading these books by authors I may not have had access to, such as you and Gertie.  If you work a deal for signed 1st editions I will be right there on the list.  I agree though, keep those film rights, The Ark would make a great movie!  

Dot


----------



## CegAbq

Hey Boyd - deep into The Ark as I type; and just signed up for your newsletter; it will be fun to keep up with your doings.!


----------



## back2nature

Just finished reading the Adamas Blueprint and The Palmyra Impact. I especially liked The Palmyra Impact. Wow, what a ride. I think I started hyperventilating. I was periodically giving my husband and blow by blow account of what was happening. He would keep coming in the room asking me "has the wave hit yet?".

I will definitely look forward to more books in the future from you.

Thanks.


----------



## boydm

Hi everyone!

I thought I'd pop in from writing my next Tyler Locke book to let you know that Touchstone is so excited about The Ark that they have decided to move up the publication date from August 2010 to Spring 2010. When I know the exact month, I'll let you know.

Dablab, I still own the film rights, but when I find the right studio for it, I'd love to see The Ark as a movie!

Thanks for signing up for my newsletter, CegAbq! The contest is still going on for another week, so anyone else who would like a shot at one of two $20 Amazon gift certificates, please sign up!

Thanks, Back2nature! At least now you won't have to wait as long for The Ark to come out (and now I won't have to wait as long! Having to wait a year was agonizing.). We're still working on a deal for The Palmyra Impact and The Adamas Blueprint.

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## frojazz

boydm said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd pop in from writing my next Tyler Locke book to let you know that Touchstone is so excited about The Ark that they have decided to move up the publication date *from August 2010 to Spring 2010*. When I know the exact month, I'll let you know.


!!! So exciting!

And another Tyler Locke book in the works.


----------



## KimmyA

The Ark has been moved up and you're writing another Tyler Locke book! Awesome!!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Excellent Boyd!!  I'm looking forward to the next Tyler Locke novel  I hope it's available on the Kindle!!!  Again CONGRATULATIONS!!  If you do a book signing in the Chicago area, I'll be there.  
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

A Link!  A Link! I need a LINK!


----------



## frojazz

There isn't a link yet, Carol.  We are excited for a book that is in the works!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

But did the other books disappear?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's not a case of disappearing.  Boyd is in negotiations for publishing by a major house and so he had to pull them from distribution on his own.  If you bought them before, you still have them.  But you won't be able to buy them again until his new publisher releases their editions.


----------



## Lynn

Boyd- really enjoyed The Ark; unfortunately I didn't get the others at the same time so now I'll have to wait to read them. Signed up for your newsletter today.

Lynn L


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Lynn!

Simon and Schuster now holds the electronic rights (in the US and Canada) for The Ark, and we're still talking about the rollout (we've already changed the pub date in the two weeks I've had the deal, so anything can happen). I'll be heading to NYC in September to talk to S&S/Touchstone about that.

The Palmyra Impact and The Adamas Blueprint are currently in negotiations, so it seemed prudent to remove those from Amazon and my web site while those are ongoing.

I'd love to do a signing in Chicago, JP! However, since I'm a debut author, I don't know what the plan is for book signings. Usually, that's something more established authors do. But if there's enough demand, I'd love to do some. I know a lot of great authors who live in Chicago. Great book town.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Keep us up to date on your books, movies (can we help pick the leading actors? ) and book signings!  We love to share in the excitement!


----------



## vlapinta

Boyd,
I thoroughly enjoyed your books. Where can I find the Ark to read on my kindle? 

Vicki


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Vicki! The Ark is not available right now because we're editing it, but it should be back up on the Kindle in Spring 2010.


----------



## fitart

Although I am very happy that you got your book deal I am pretty bummed out since after reading The Palmyra Impact and The Ark I had downloaded a sample of The Adamas Blueprint and I went looking for it to buy it and it disappeared!  So I guess that means you will have some unhappy fans out there including me!


----------



## fitart

Just bummed out that when i went to buy The Adamas Blueprint after having read The ark and The Palmyra Impact-IT WAS GONE!!!  I am so bummed out!  I love your books and I am so disappointed that it is no longer available-although I am happy for you!
marilyn


----------



## tommy jonq

congratulations! i've worked in publishing for over 20 years now, and i think that book publishing is going to follow music publishing-authors are going to be expected to launch their own careers before media companies like CBS (the owners of Simon and Schuster) and Time Warner will invest their own money. POD will do for book publishing what the home-PC CD burner did for music.

ten years ago, launching my own first novel, Gemini Tiger, would have cost me $25,000. so far, i've spent less than 200. besides, even a "published" author like mr boyd still needs to do all things that a "self-published" author has to do.

beginning, oh, say, now, i think all future new authors are going to have to follow mr boyd's example. i certainly am.

best wishes!

tommy jonq


----------



## boydm

The journey for The Ark that started with the Kindle will now take it to Spain (including worldwide Spanish rights), Bulgaria, Taiwan, and Indonesia! I'm truly amazed!


----------



## geoffthomas

See we told you it was good and a unique concept.

Just sayin......


----------



## EllenR

geoffthomas said:


> See we told you it was good and a unique concept.
> 
> Just sayin......


LOL I bet that is one "we told you so" Boyd is *very* happy to get!

We are so happy for you, Boyd. Can you tell?  It's kind of like having a family member suddenly hit the big-time!

EllenR


----------



## stargazer0725

Hi, Boyd.  I ordered The Palmyra Impact from Amazon back in early April and have had it sitting on my To-Be-Read list while I finished a fairly lengthy series.  But I must say how much I regret not reading your novel right away.

It was gripping and wonderfully researched – and took me quite by surprise.  I was not expecting near the quality read that I received for a self-published title.  I was so impressed, that I went to look you up again on Amazon and purchase your other books and couldn’t find you.  So I came here to KB, where I discovered your offerings were pulled from Amazon pending a big book deal.  Congratulations to a very deserving author!

And now I find myself sorely in need of a literary fix from you, dear sir.  Woe is me…

In the meantime, I will be recommending your upcoming releases to many of my friends and family.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Drat Boyd:

I went to buy your books, but you good fortune has prevented me.   Please tell me when they come out and I'll be one of the first in lie.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jrector

Spain?  Excellent news, Boyd.  Congratulations!


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Stargazer! I'm glad you were one of the first to get one of my books from Amazon. We're still working on a publishing deal for The Palmyra Impact and The Adamas Blueprint, but I hope to know something soon. The Ark is still scheduled for Spring 2010, and I should get an exact month for the release in the next few weeks.

Edward, my good fortune will mean my books will be back in readers' hands soon!

John, it's great to hear from you! It looks like you'll be at Bouchercon on October 15-18, so I'll see you in Indianapolis. I'm also planning to attend the Left Coast Crime convention in Los Angeles in March 2010. Depending on when The Ark is released, that may be the first conference where I actually have DTBs available to sign!

Despite requests from a few major media outlets recently, my publisher is going to hold off trying to schedule any major press until next year (otherwise people get understandably frustrated that they can't find my books after they read the article). However, I did stop by and chat a few weeks ago with a nice guy named Mark Jeffrey who interviews authors about their self-publishing experiences. You can find the video interview at http://bibliotechshow.com/2009/08/19/bibliotech-episode-10-author-boyd-morrison/. In the interview, I gave a well-deserved shout-out to my Kindleboards supporters.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Damn, speed it up. And BTW, my day was made when I saw that one of us broke out of the pack and is making the dream come true. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## frojazz

boydm said:


> Despite requests from a few major media outlets recently, my publisher is going to hold off trying to schedule any major press until next year (otherwise people get understandably frustrated that they can't find my books after they read the article). However, I did stop by and chat a few weeks ago with a nice guy named Mark Jeffrey who interviews authors about their self-publishing experiences. You can find the video interview at http://bibliotechshow.com/2009/08/19/bibliotech-episode-10-author-boyd-morrison/. In the interview, I gave a well-deserved shout-out to my Kindleboards supporters.


What a great interview! You are a good speaker (I suppose being an actor helped a bit...), especially since you were answering questions for 30 minutes.

The KB shoutout is at minute 14, for those who don't want to watch the whole thing, but I recommend checking it out.

I just can't wait for The Ark to be published. One more reason to look forward to the spring!


----------



## 911jason

Add me to the list of bummed out people who just found this thread and subsequently are too late to get the books! 

Can't wait until your books become available for the Kindle again Mr. Morrison... they look like they will be right up my alley. All of your inspirations are authors that I have read and loved.

Best of luck and continued success!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Boyd--

I'm pleased to say I have your books on my virtual TBR pile!  Great interview, thanks for the shoutout to KindleBoards, we are so proud that one of "ours" is making it big!!!!

Looking forward to seeing your books once again on Amazon (and we want to see the movie!)

Betsy


----------



## Dave Dykema

And then we'll all hate the movie because it'll be nothing like the book.


----------



## Neekeebee

Dave Dykema said:


> And then we'll all hate the movie because it'll be nothing like the book.


But that still won't stop us from lining up to see it! 

N


----------



## boydm

I can't wait to see the movie either! As long as I get a role in it. 

I'm proud to announce that The Ark has received three blurbs from NY Times bestselling authors to add to the ones from James Rollins, Jon Land, and Chris Kuzneski. Here they are:

"Douglas Preston, NY Times bestselling author of CEMETERY DANCE and THE MONSTER OF FLORENCE -- THE ARK by Boyd Morrison skillfully entwines Biblical history, archaeology and religious fanaticism with high technology to create a riveting adventure of high-stakes terror and international intrigue. Wow. This is one fine heart-stopping thriller."

"Steve Berry, NY Times bestselling author of THE CHARLEMAGNE PURSUIT and THE PARIS VENDETTA -- Mach-speed mayhem. THE ARK crackles with tension and imagination from the first page to the last. Just the right blend of menace and normality. Boyd Morrison is a writer to watch."

"Gayle Lynds, NY Times bestselling author of THE BOOK OF SPIES and THE LAST SPYMASTER -- Taut and endlessly exciting, The Ark by Boyd Morrison is a thrill-a-minute ride across time and continents in search of one of the world's most fascinating mysteries - Noah's lost Ark. Equally fascinating are the maverick engineer and female archeologist who must uncover the hidden plans of the diabolical man who has the key. From memorable characters to insider information, you'll love this adventure of a lifetime."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Boyd.  Well deserved.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thant's phenomenal, Boyd. Congrats.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## KimmyA

Congratulations Boyd! Awesome reviews.


----------



## rho

Boyd this beyond exciting - how many times a day do you have to pinch yourself


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Super cool!  Congrats!


----------



## CegAbq

I'm not even an author & I'm excited for you Boyd. Great job, wonderful books, and glad the "biggies" are taking note more and more.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Congratulation of the reviews Boyd, but I knew they were great months ago.  
jp


----------



## boydm

Thanks, everyone! It really is hard to believe how fast everything has happened. In fact, I'm heading to NYC next week for an agents and editors meeting at Simon and Schuster. How cool is that to say?

I just got the first look at my book cover, and it's really cool! I'll share it with you as soon as it's finalized.

I also got word that I will be serving on my very first author's panel session at Bouchercon in Indianapolis on October 15. It's called The Long and Winding Road to Publication, and the other authors appearing with me will be Seth Harwood, Daryl Wood Gerber, and Carolyn Wall, with Debi Watson moderating. If any Kindleboard members are planning to attend, I'd love to meet you in person!


----------



## KimmyA

How exciting! Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Meanwhile Boyd, I've got to mug someone for the book.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Tip10

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Meanwhile Boyd, I've got to mug someone for the book.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed

If muggin doesn't work the resort to outright murder -- the books are that good! 

Tip


----------



## Wunderkind

Well I have to say I'm thrilled to see the recognition that is occurring for your writing skills, and I am also thrilled that I purchased your books for my Kindle while they were still available! I read The Palmyra Impact back in May (coincidentally over the Memorial Day weekend which worked well given the book's setting) and thought it was terrific. I just started The Adamas Blueprint yesterday; I'm 80% through it so far and it is terrific as well. Both have been thrillers in the best sense of the word. I am really looking forward to reading more and I am glad to have another name on my list of authors that I love to read!


----------



## Brenda M.

That is great news, Boyd! Your books are awesome and deserve the recognition.


----------



## BethA

so when can we get them-


----------



## Anju 

the best part is Boyd has not forgotten us kindleboarders either


----------



## BethA

I got here just when it was too late to get the books and those are the ype I really enjoy so I am anxious for them to be available.


----------



## 911jason

BethA said:


> I got here just when it was too late to get the books and those are the ype I really enjoy so I am anxious for them to be available.


Me too, Beth...


----------



## Jay Hartman

Boyd,

Just got done reading _The Palmyra Impact_, and intend to post a review on my site shortly. All I can say is, it's completely unfair that one person should be so ridiculously talented as a writer.  I'm looking forward to reading the rest of your works.

Best,
Jay Hartman
UntreedReads.com
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'll mug Jay for his copy.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## BethA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'll mug Jay for his copy.
> 
> Ed Patterson


can I borow it when you're done?


----------



## 911jason

me too, me too!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, Boyd - when the books are out I will pay for an autographed copy.
And I want you to inscribe it :

"To Ed
Those who wait are lost
Boyd"

Ed Patterson


----------



## boydm

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, Boyd - when the books are out I will pay for an autographed copy.
> And I want you to inscribe it :
> 
> "To Ed
> Those who wait are lost
> Boyd"
> 
> Ed Patterson


I'd be delighted to, Ed!

I found a fantastic local web site here in Seattle called The Signed Page, and you'll be able to order personalized signed copies of _The Ark_ from their web site. It works great because it's near my house, and whenever they get orders, I can just head on down and sign, and they take care of the shipping. I'll let you know when the listing is up on their site.

By the way, the title in the UK market is _The Noah's Ark Quest_, and it's already listed on the Amazon.co.uk site! Though the titles are different for the US and UK markets, the manuscripts are identical.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am looking forward, Boyd.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

boydm said:


> By the way, the title in the UK market is _The Noah's Ark Quest_, and it's already listed on the Amazon.co.uk site! Though the titles are different for the US and UK markets, the manuscripts are identical.


How cool is that!


----------



## rho

ok I loved the Ark - and  I started The Palmyra Impact this afternoon and just finished it about 6 minutes ago  - can I just say  OMG - I swear my Blood Pressure rose just reading it - It was beyond fantastic.  Who do you have pictured for the characters when it is made into a movie - because it will be made into a movie for sure.  When it comes out in print I will be telling all my friends they HAVE to read it.


----------



## boydm

rho said:


> ok I loved the Ark - and I started The Palmyra Impact this afternoon and just finished it about 6 minutes ago - can I just say OMG - I swear my Blood Pressure rose just reading it - It was beyond fantastic. Who do you have pictured for the characters when it is made into a movie - because it will be made into a movie for sure. When it comes out in print I will be telling all my friends they HAVE to read it.


Thanks, Rho! Kai would be a hard character to cast, so I don't know who would fit the role. I think Nathan Fillion would be great as Brad (he'd also make an awesome Tyler Locke). Eva Mendes could play Teresa, and I could see several different actresses as Rachel. My film rights agent thinks The Palmyra Impact would make a good mini-series, so that might be an option if I get a publishing deal for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kevin Bacon should play some part. . .then we'll all be able to personally win the Six Degrees game:  We know Boyd and Kevin Bacon is in Boyd's movie . . .


----------



## EllenR

Boyd, when the book comes out will you be doing a local book signing in our area somewhere? 

EllenR


----------



## rho

boydm said:


> Thanks, Rho! Kai would be a hard character to cast, so I don't know who would fit the role. I think Nathan Fillion would be great as Brad (he'd also make an awesome Tyler Locke). Eva Mendes could play Teresa, and I could see several different actresses as Rachel. My film rights agent thinks The Palmyra Impact would make a good mini-series, so that might be an option if I get a publishing deal for it.


First off Nathan Fillion would be a great Brad -- Nathan Fillion mmmmm (yes I am 56 and I have white hair but Nathan Fillion is HOT! - that's not creepy is it?) and a mini-series - oh yeah - draw the suspense out longer. How about Dean Cain as Kai


----------



## 911jason

rho said:


> Nathan Fillion mmmmm (yes I am 56 and I have white hair but Nathan Fillion is HOT! - that's not creepy is it?)


Not for you or us... but you'd probably need to ask him!


----------



## Neekeebee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kevin Bacon should play some part. . .then we'll all be able to personally win the Six Degrees game: We know Boyd and Kevin Bacon is in Boyd's movie . . .


LOL 

N


----------



## rho

911jason said:


> Not for you or us... but you'd probably need to ask him!


----------



## stargazer0725

Just saw this and immediately thought of your book...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33075304/ns/world_news-asiapacific/?GT1=43001

Waiting patiently for my fix....


----------



## boydm

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kevin Bacon should play some part. . .then we'll all be able to personally win the Six Degrees game: We know Boyd and Kevin Bacon is in Boyd's movie . . .


Actually, you are all already linked to Kevin Bacon! My Bacon number is 3. I was in the play Noises Off with Rod Pilloud, who was in the movie The Prodigal with Jim Smith, who was in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon.

Ellen, I don't know what my book signing plan is, but I'm in NYC this week to meet with Simon and Schuster, so maybe I'll know more soon. I'll let you know when I have more info.

Stargazer, I saw the horrible news about the tsunami in American Samoa. Unfortunately, tsunamis will continue to be a threat, and the PTWC director said my story, while unlikely to happen soon, is not out of the realm of possibility. You'll notice in the story about the Samoan tsunami that they were actually hit by four waves, the number of waves to hit Honolulu in my novel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

boydm said:


> Actually, you are all already linked to Kevin Bacon! My Bacon number is 3. I was in the play Noises Off with Rod Pilloud, who was in the movie The Prodigal with Jim Smith, who was in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon.


But this would put us even closer! 

Actually, I was in a movie once with Rosanna Arquette, Willem Dafoe, Brad Johnson and Danny Glover . . . so I'm sure there's a connection to Kevin Bacon there somehow too! (Flight of the Intruder, released in 1991, filmed partially on location on the Island of Kaua'i while we were stationed there. Anyone who wanted to be an extra could be!)


----------



## CegAbq

stargazer0725 said:


> Just saw this and immediately thought of your book...
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33075304/ns/world_news-asiapacific/?GT1=43001
> 
> Waiting patiently for my fix....


Me too 
yet, I lived in Western Samoa for 13 months & my heart aches for them.


----------



## EllenR

Boyd, I thought of your book as soon as I read the paper today. I have to say, if nothing else I certainly have a far better understanding of tsunamis now. My prayers are with those in the region hit by the tsunamis.

Please do post when you know where you will be headed. I'll bet I'm not the only one interested in buying a book and having you sign it!

EllenR


----------



## boydm

Hi everyone,

I'm excited to announce that The Palmyra Impact and The Adamas Blueprint will be published by Simon and Schuster! Both books will be published in the US as mass market paperback originals by the Pocket Books imprint sometime in late 2010/early 2011. FYI, the titles of the books may change. We're still negotiating foreign rights. I'll let you know when I have more information. So now I essentially have a four-book deal with Simon and Schuster! Thanks to everyone who has read the books and were so supportive.

I will be at the Bouchercon writers conference in Indianapolis this Thursday through Sunday, so if anyone is there, please come find me. I'll be on an author panel on Thursday afternoon at 1:30PM titled "The Long and Winding Road to Publication."

The Ark is now listed on Amazon! It only lists the hardcover and audio versions, but my editor assures me that there will be a Kindle version as well.

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Ark-Novel-Boyd-Morrison/dp/1439181799/ref=sr_1_2]http://www.amazon.com/Ark-Novel-Boyd-Morrison/dp/1439181799/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255100018&sr=8-2[/url]

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WOW, Boyd ... just WOW!!!  

Let us know if they change the titles.  I like them the way they are.  They sound very Ludlum to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

boydm said:


> The Ark is now listed on Amazon! It only lists the hardcover and audio versions, but my editor assures me that there will be a Kindle version as well.
> 
> [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Ark-Novel-Boyd-Morrison/dp/1439181799/ref=sr_1_2]http://www.amazon.com/Ark-Novel-Boyd-Morrison/dp/1439181799/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255100018&sr=8-2[/url]
> 
> Cheers,
> Boyd


Just to be sure. . . .I went and clicked "I want this book on Kindle!"


----------



## marianneg

Wow, outstanding!  I also hope they don't change the titles.  I think they're great for thrillers, short and cryptic.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Boyd:       _*Absolutely Fantabulous * _      

Ed Patterson


----------



## KimmyA

That's awesome news Boyd. I'm happy for you!!


----------



## Neekeebee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just to be sure. . . .I went and clicked "I want this book on Kindle!"


Great idea! Just added it to the "I want this book on Kindle, come and klick" thread.

Congrats, Boyd!

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great news, Boyd! I enjoyed _The Adamas Blueprint_. Next indie book I read will be another of yours!

Betsy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Congratulations Boyd!  You deserve it!


----------



## danfan

Excellent!!  Congrats!!  

I clicked want it on Kindle too. Have it already, but you know, doesn't hurt!


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great news, Boyd! I enjoyed _The Adamas Blueprint_. Next indie book I read will be another of yours!
> 
> Betsy


It won't be an "indie" anymore! 

Congrats Boyd, that's awesome news!!!

*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## Steph H

Congratulations on the exciting news, Boyd! I realllllly enjoyed all 3 books so I'm excited for all those people who will now get to read them.  Well, eventually will get to, anyway. 

You *are* working on the sequel to The Ark amongst all this planning and travelling, yes?


----------



## boydm

Steph H said:


> You *are* working on the sequel to The Ark amongst all this planning and travelling, yes?


I am indeed! I'm very excited that I get to have more adventures with Tyler and Grant.

Thanks to everyone for your warm wishes.


----------



## Anju 

Yes - congratulations   and we actually knew you when WOO HOO


----------



## boydm

More excitement! I just got the e-copy of the cover for THE ARK, and I wanted to share it with you. I think it's awesome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That's some cover, Boyd. Your name really pops. But that's for the rest of the world. _We _know who you are. Everyone else will have to catch up to us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Are you going to be doing a junket?. . . .be sure to let us know. . . .I'm sure a lot of us will make a real effort to come see you . .. .maybe even buy a paper book for you to sign!


----------



## boydm

Ann in Arlington said:


> Are you going to be doing a junket?. . . .be sure to let us know. . . .I'm sure a lot of us will make a real effort to come see you . .. .maybe even buy a paper book for you to sign!


Given that I'm a debut author, I don't know if a book tour is in the offing. We'll probably know more closer to the pub date. However, if I can't get to a particular city, I've already have an arrangement with signedpage.com where you can order personalized signed copies from their web site.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Boyd!

That just rocks!  I am in awe!

**Picture people kneeling before you, bowing, chanting, "We're not worthy. We're not worthy."


----------



## Lynn McNamee

boydm said:


> Given that I'm a debut author, I don't know if a book tour is in the offing. We'll probably know more closer to the pub date. However, if I can't get to a particular city, I've already have an arrangement with signedpage.com where you can order personalized signed copies from their web site.


"Debut author" - my


Spoiler



ass


 .... You're FAMOUS 'round these parts, man! You tell 'em you got folks all around the country just waitin' to meet you!

And, that quote from James Rollins? Super impressive!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

boydm said:


> Given that I'm a debut author, I don't know if a book tour is in the offing. We'll probably know more closer to the pub date. However, if I can't get to a particular city, I've already have an arrangement with signedpage.com where you can order personalized signed copies from their web site.


Sounds good. . .either way, do let us know if you're going to be making the circuit. . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

boydm said:


> Given that I'm a debut author, I don't know if a book tour is in the offing. We'll probably know more closer to the pub date. However, if I can't get to a particular city, I've already have an arrangement with signedpage.com where you can order personalized signed copies from their web site.


Debut author (as Lynn said)


Spoiler



my ass


. You've got fans and a sales history and the PR people only have to build on that.


----------



## 911jason

boydm said:


> More excitement! I just got the e-copy of the cover for THE ARK, and I wanted to share it with you. I think it's awesome!


Outstanding cover Boyd!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Very, very nice.  
jp


----------



## Anju 

All over the country  How about ALL OVER THE WORLD


----------



## Dave Dykema

I was wondering how much of the original cover would survive. The new one looks very nice.

I am excited to see The Palmyra Impact in print. I read a sample on the Author Snippet Challenge thread and thought it sounded tasty.


----------



## Neekeebee

Cover looks great!  Looking forward to seeing it at the bookstore!

N


----------



## lynninva

Congratulations, Boyd!  This is all so exciting to watch.

But how many people will be confused by the following statements on the Amazon page for The Ark:
"This title has not yet been released."  
"4.6 out of 5 stars (44 customer reviews) "

Not knowing the history behind this, people may question the authenticity of the reviews.  Amazon may need to change the way this information is presented in this new world of moving from an e-book to a traditional publisher.


----------



## frojazz

I LOVE The Ark's new cover, especially the 'subliminal' biohazard sign. Too cool!


----------



## 911jason

frojazz said:


> I LOVE The Ark's new cover, especially the 'subliminal' biohazard sign. Too cool!


I liked that part too... I'm dumb like that, I'll buy anything with a bio-hazard symbol on the cover! 

I also liked the effect on the text like it's disintegrating into dust particles... very cool! About the only thing I don't care for, is the color of his name. For some reason, the red letters don't look right to me... but now I'm just being nit-picky!


----------



## back2nature

Good looking cover. That should get attention on the display.


----------



## boydm

I just got the news that The Ark will be published in Poland and Brazil! That brings the total to 14 languages in 15 world markets serving 100 countries and territories. If you had told me at the beginning of the year that this is where I'd be in October, I'd have asked to share whatever you were smoking. 



lynninva said:


> Congratulations, Boyd! This is all so exciting to watch.
> 
> But how many people will be confused by the following statements on the Amazon page for The Ark:
> "This title has not yet been released."
> "4.6 out of 5 stars (44 customer reviews) "
> 
> Not knowing the history behind this, people may question the authenticity of the reviews. Amazon may need to change the way this information is presented in this new world of moving from an e-book to a traditional publisher.


Lynninva, I'm sure there will be some people who wonder why I have so many reviews already on Amazon, but I think we will be adding the publishing story to the Amazon web page, so hopefully readers will understand what happened. If anything, maybe it will make buyers intrigued.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Boyd, that's fantastic!  And I love the cover.

Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

boydm said:


> I just got the news that The Ark will be published in Poland and Brazil! That brings the total to 14 languages in 15 world markets serving 100 countries and territories. If you had told me at the beginning of the year that this is where I'd be in October, I'd have asked to share whatever you were smoking.


Good news upon good news. You must be reeling. How many times a day do you pinch yourself to see if this is real or a dream?


----------



## geoffthomas

Now that I have finished Adamas and am reading Palmyra (read Ark a while back), I must say that I have even more praise for your work than before.
Please be encouraged and keep writing new works.

Just sayin......


----------



## louiseb

I am just now finsihing The Ark (downloaded way back when) and I really have enjoyed it, I can see why it was snapped up! I'm looking forward to reading the other two which thankfully I already have.


----------



## rho

geoffthomas said:


> Now that I have finished Adamas and am reading Palmyra (read Ark a while back), I must say that I have even more praise for your work than before.
> Please be encouraged and keep writing new works.
> 
> Just sayin......


oh you are going to love Palmyra - I found myself reading it faster and faster as I was really drawn into the book - luckily I read it when hubster was away - I think I might have been husband deaf while reading that one I was so into it "whaaat - you want dinner - order take out I HAVE to finish this book"


----------



## louiseb

LOL!!!  That's how I've been with The Ark, but luckily I live alone (if you don't count 7 dogs and a parrot)


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I have finished the Palmyra Impact.
And I must say that it was a wild ride.

The Ark may be the "best book" of yours.
And Adamas was cool - especially the science.
But Palmyra was exciting. A catastrophe but based upon real science and with us tied to humans in the way.

And I only just finished the book a couple of days ago.
And today I read this from the NASA Near Earth Object Program page:

_Asteroid Impactor Reported over Indonesia
Don Yeomans, Paul Chodas, Steve Chesley
NASA/JPL Near-Earth Object Program Office
October 23, 2009

On October 8, 2009 about 03:00 Greenwich time, an atmospheric fireball blast was observed and recorded over an island region of Indonesia. The blast is thought to be due to the atmospheric entry of a small asteroid about 10 meters in diameter that, due to atmospheric pressure, detonated in the atmosphere with an energy of about 50 kilotons (the equivalent of 100,000 pounds of TNT explosives).

The blast was recorded visually and reported upon by local media representatives. See the YouTube video at:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeQBzTkJNhs&videos=jkRJgbXY-90

A report from Elizabeth Silber and Peter Brown at the University of Western Ontario indicates that several international very-long wavelength infrasound detectors recorded the blast and fixed the position near the coastal city of Bone in South Sulawesi, island of Sulewesi. They note that the blast was in the 10 to 50 kT range with the higher end of this range being more likely.

Assuming an estimated size of about 5-10 meters in diameter, we would expect a fireball event of this magnitude about once every 2 to 12 years on average. As a rule, the most common types of stony asteroids would not be expected to cause ground damage unless their diameters were about 25 meters in diameter or larger. _

There are more details at the NASA site and google the event for some media sensationalism.
But this has been largely ignored.

50 kilotons folks!
The force of 3 hydrogen bombs.

Just happened - well October 8th.

Oh yeah and by the way - check out what date NASA hit the moon with their rocket - you guessed it.

Just sayin.......


----------



## rho

When I read that from NASA late last night my first thought was "The Palmyra Impact"  too


----------



## boydm

After I finished writing The Palmyra Impact, I began noticing asteroid impact stories all the time. I think impacts happen much more than we realize.

In news about The Ark, Simon and Schuster is moving the US release to June 2010. I think that's great news because it gives booksellers and reviewers more time to read the advance reader copies to build up some anticipation. We also got a publishing deal in Turkey, appropriate since part of the book takes place there.

I just received my British cover, and it looks really cool, so I thought I'd share it.


----------



## louiseb

Looks very cool, I'm glad I didn't have to wait to read it!


----------



## 911jason

That's a very nice cover as well, Boyd... gives a *totally* different feel than the US cover though.


----------



## ginaf20697

The Brits always have cooler cover art for some strange reason.


----------



## 911jason

ginaf20697 said:


> The Brits always have cooler cover art for some strange reason.


I don't know about that... I think I like the US cover better.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Great covers Boyd!!
jp


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Boyd

GREAT Books.

I read the first on the suggestion of my sister over a day or two but when I realized there were two more she'd sent me, they both got read in single sittings (much to the detriment of getting my chores done). Captured me and carried me from beginning to end.

THANK YOU


----------



## matte633

Man!  I so badly wanted this book for $1.99 from Kindle...but it's not there anymore   You are an inspiration to all indie authors!!!!


----------



## boydm

Thanks, guys!

I now have a firm release date for THE ARK. It will come out in Kindle, hardcover, and audio on May 11, just in time for the Father's Day and summer book seasons.

Some of you have asked about a book tour, and I'm happy to report that Simon and Schuster is sending me on one in May! I know that's unusual in this economic and book-publishing climate, so it shows a strong level of publisher commitment to the book, which I greatly appreciate. The tour cities are Seattle (where I live; we're going to have a big launch event here, which should be a blast), Los Angeles, Denver, Phoenix, Houston, and Portland, Oregon. I hope some of you will come and join the fun!

If you're flying on American Airlines in January, check out the seatback American Way magazine. I'll be appearing in a story on independent publishing. You'll also be able to read it online at http://www.americanwaymag.com/.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So many great things happening, Boyd.  It's so exciting.  I don't know how you manage to get through the day without pinching yourself.


----------



## boydm

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So many great things happening, Boyd. It's so exciting. I don't know how you manage to get through the day without pinching yourself.


Believe me, I know I'm living the dream!

In fact, I just found out that I was mentioned in an op-ed piece in the book section of the Huffington Post. In an article by the president of Sony's digital reading business titled "The Death of Print Doesn't Have to Mean the Death of Publishing", he writes about me in the same sentence as Dan Brown! How cool is that!

[URL=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-haber/the-death-of-print-doesnt_b_394476]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-haber/the-death-of-print-doesnt_b_394476.html[/url]


----------



## Ann in Arlington

boydm said:


> The tour cities are Seattle (where I live; we're going to have a big launch event here, which should be a blast), Los Angeles, Denver, Phoenix, Houston, and Portland, Oregon. I hope some of you will come and join the fun!


 Well. . . .it's mostly set in the west; I guess that's why they're only doing it out there. . .but us East Coasters liked the book too! I'd totally come see you in either DC or Baltimore. . . .I have a friend in Port Orchard. . . .perhaps I'll send them to come get an autograph for me. Or, hey! Maybe May would be a good time to go visit them. Be sure to let Harvey know so he can come and then do a KindleBoards Blog post!!!!


----------



## Dave Dykema

In an article about Simon and Shuster holding back ebooks, it said: "Ms. Reidy, who described herself as a strong supporter of digital sales, said only one author had asked not to be included on the list of titles (being delayed), which are being published in the first four months of 2010."

Would that be you, Boyd?


----------



## boydm

Dave Dykema said:


> In an article about Simon and Shuster holding back ebooks, it said: "Ms. Reidy, who described herself as a strong supporter of digital sales, said only one author had asked not to be included on the list of titles (being delayed), which are being published in the first four months of 2010."
> 
> Would that be you, Boyd?


I think she's talking about someone with the clout of Vince Flynn, not this debut author. As far as I know, the Kindle edition will come out the same day as the hardcover.

Ann, we are sticking to the West for the debut because we think that's where we'll get the most bang for the buck. However, I will be going to NYC in July for Thrillerfest. I'd love to go to DC, but that's not in the plans right now. I'd love to see you out here, but if you can't make it and you'd like an autographed copy, I'm working with www.signedpage.com, where you can order personalized copies. I will certainly let Harvey know.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Los Angeles!  I can get there!  Do I wait to get my signed copy then?


----------



## boydm

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Los Angeles! I can get there! Do I wait to get my signed copy then?


If you can make it, I'd love to see you there. I'll be in LA the week of May 17.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Bummer, nothing close to the Midwest....  Maybe I'll have to take a trip to LA!!!  Very, very happy for you Boyd..  
jp


----------



## 911jason

Hmmm... I live in Los Angeles... and Boyd's would be the perfect autograph for the back of my Kindle... but am I willing to sacrifice my USC skin?


----------



## 911jason

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Boyd
> 
> GREAT Books.
> 
> I read the first on the suggestion of my sister over a day or two but when I realized there were two more she'd sent me, they both got read in single sittings (much to the detriment of getting my chores done). Captured me and carried me from beginning to end.
> 
> THANK YOU


Just curious, but how did you get these books from your sister? They haven't been available for quite some time, I thought...?


----------



## mlewis78

I'm so happy for your success, but perhaps this thread should be renamed?  I thought maybe the books were once more available for Kindle!


----------



## boydm

mlewis78 said:


> I'm so happy for your success, but perhaps this thread should be renamed? I thought maybe the books were once more available for Kindle!


Good idea. I've changed the thread title, but it appears that it only changes the title on the first post. Still, that should be enough to minimize confusion because that's what appears in the Book Bazaar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

911jason said:


> Just curious, but how did you get these books from your sister? They haven't been available for quite some time, I thought...?


Richard's Kindle is on my account. . .and I'd purchased all 3 books when Boyd first announced them here months ago. . . . .so he had access to my archive.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

911jason said:


> Just curious, but how did you get these books from your sister? They haven't been available for quite some time, I thought...?


My kindle share's Ann's account so Archives are good!!! (I'm going back there today to search for more to read)

Ann--note that Boyd is going to be in NYC at some point ... I live 20 miles from there....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . . I saw that. . . .will have to see what the timeline looks like.


----------



## 911jason

Ann in Arlington said:


> Richard's Kindle is on my account. . .and I'd purchased all 3 books when Boyd first announced them here months ago. . . . .so he had access to my archive.


How come you never offered that to me Auntie Ann?


----------



## dablab

Boyd,

Here is another one that would love to see you come to the east coast, like baltimore area.  My husband just finished reading The Ark, after I talked it up so much, and of course he loved it!!  I guess for now I will going to the signedpage website for a signed copy.  You should feel good, I have never gotten a signed copy of a book before.  


Dot


----------



## Ann in Arlington

911jason said:


> How come you never offered that to me Auntie Ann?




He bought his own Kindle. . . . .having done that and knowing we frequently read the same sorts of books, it made sense for it to just be on my account. . . . .


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> He bought his own Kindle. . . . .having done that and knowing we frequently read the same sorts of books, it made sense for it to just be on my account. . . . .


And as a means to an end...if she's relatively sure I'll like it, she can always use my credits on her account to get herself books ... so long as they appear in my world too...speaking of which, with the books all on her acccount, its not updating my recommendations so I have to figure out how to make Amazon suggest things to me that I'd like based on my reading habit...hmmmmm (I'd give the 10 i've read at this point all 4 or more stars!!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think. . . . . .you can go to "Improve your Recommendations" and there's a way to enter titles that you've read but not purchased at Amazon. . . .been a while since I've done it though. . . . .


----------



## KimmyA

Thanks for keeping us updated Boyd. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## boydm

I wanted to share my first appearance in a US magazine article! In the January issue of American Airlines' in-flight magazine American Way, I get a nice mention in a story about self-publishing titled, _"The End" is just the Beginning_. Kindleboards also got a deserving mention for being instrumental in supporting my work.

If you're not flying on American this month, you can find the article at the following link:
http://www.americanwaymag.com/boyd-morrison-industrial-engineer-serious-energy-published-author

I'm also excited about appearing in the same issue as Jim Parsons, who stars as Sheldon in one of my favorite series, _The Big Bang Theory_. Geeks rule!


----------



## geoffthomas

While I really like Sheldon (yeah I know - real name Jim), you are the real story there.
IMHO - and we are real proud of you Boyd.

And there is also a mention of our own Chris Marks (archer here) in the article.

Just sayin.....


----------



## marianneg

Really nice article!  I didn't know the whole story, about putting your wife through med school and all.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I was scheduled to fly American a few days ago, but I got sick and canceled. Somehow I missed this thread until now. The first I heard of you was over at the Amazon discussions a couple of hours ago. They said you have a publisher. Congratulations! Is that May 2010 you have a book signing in L.A.? You may see me there.


----------



## KBoards Admin

boydm said:


> I wanted to share my first appearance in a US magazine article! In the January issue of American Airlines' in-flight magazine American Way, I get a nice mention in a story about self-publishing titled, _"The End" is just the Beginning_. Kindleboards also got a deserving mention for being instrumental in supporting my work.
> 
> If you're not flying on American this month, you can find the article at the following link:
> http://www.americanwaymag.com/boyd-morrison-industrial-engineer-serious-energy-published-author
> 
> I'm also excited about appearing in the same issue as Jim Parsons, who stars as Sheldon in one of my favorite series, _The Big Bang Theory_. Geeks rule!


Congratulations, Boyd! And thanks for mentioning KindleBoards!


----------



## Daisey31

Boyd,
I have to tell you, I was raised in Hawaii, and i LOVED reading the Palmyra Impact. It was so good, my Father couldn’t finish it. It freaked him out. I was raised with tsunami warnings, so I know the apathy that some of the locals have when one is issued. You represented it all very well. I can't wait for your next book!

Gina 

PS: Congratulations on your success. You DESERVE it. I hope Palmyra Impact gets optioned for a movie, it really should.


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Henry Baum sent me an interview he did you with (at http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/blog/2009/07/14/a-kindle-success-story-how-to-promote-a-kindle-ebook/), which I found interesting and helpful. Since then, I've seen another mystery writer, Eric Christopherson with his book "Crack-Up," following many of your footsteps. There may be many more writers, too, as Christopherson put a list of the Top 25 independently published mysteries on Kindle at http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=14250.0. One of your advantages was you had an agent first who believed in you and used your sales to gain interest.

No one, of course, is likely to re-create the kind of lightning in a bottle you've found, but it sure inspires, and it reinforces the growing notion that ePublishing and POD can act as a farm team, and smart publishers can cherry pick some wonderful books.

The American Airlines magazine article is fabulous and the ten suggestions at the end should also motivate those who want to market their book efficiently (see http://www.americanwaymag.com/author-keith-ogorek-youtube-christine-marks). The one thing--a big thing--missing from the article is HOW to get one's manuscript in strong enough shape to market it. Most people are in a such rush to publish and don't want to spend the money on a good editor or a class to get their books up to truly professional standards that they're marketing sow's ears.

The article, too, reinforced how patient you were--nine years--and I bet in those nine years you were writing and improving your craft. Do you have any other recommendations for people on what to do *before* self-publishing in any form?


----------



## boydm

That's a great idea for a blog, Chris. I'll do a post with my recommendations soon and put a link to it here.

BTW, I just received copies of my Advanced Reader's Edition of THE ARK that goes out to reviewers and booksellers, and it looks AMAZING!


----------



## boydm

Sorry to have dropped out for a while. I've been proofreading The Ark for the fourth time, and it is now on the way to production. I've also been deep into revisions on The Palmyra Impact, which I think is much stronger now for the changes. I've also been working on Tyler Locke 2 and cranking up the publicity machine for The Ark.

But I DO have title news. S&S wanted shorter, punchier titles for The Palmyra Impact and The Adamas Blueprint, and I think we've got two that fit the bill. THE PALMYRA IMPACT will now be titled ROGUE WAVE and is coming out in December 2010. I like that Rogue Wave sounds sinister and hints at the out-of-nowhere nature of the tsunami. We have a tentative new title for THE ADAMAS BLUEPRINT, which is coming out in December 2011, but it still could change, so I can't share it yet. Believe me, titles are difficult; THE ARK was originally titled THE NOAH COVENANT.

No news yet on the ebook edition, but I'm confident that S&S will work out their differences with Amazon before The Ark comes out. I wish I had more insight into what's going on, but you agree to give up a certain amount of control when you sign a publishing contract (otherwise, no contract), and I'm happy to let S&S deal with all of that stuff.

Simon and Schuster has put together a fantastic web page for me on their site. It lists my book tour stops (I hope I will see some of you at them), it has a book club guide, and it has some factoids and interview questions if you're interested in that kind of thing (beware--the interview contains some spoilers). Here's the link: http://authors.simonandschuster.com/Boyd-Morrison/68927785

Finally, if you're looking for a great action/adventure to read, I'd recommend Graham Brown's Black Rain. Full disclosure: he's a friend of mine, and we're represented by the same agency. But don't take my word for it. Black Rain has been getting awesome reviews on Amazon, and they're well-deserved.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Boyd, our own Maureen Miller has a book out entitled _Rogue Wave_ published 3/1/09. I don't know if you can have the exact same title or not, but I just thought I'd give you a heads up on that.

Keep up posted. Sounds like it's getting better and better.

Oh, and for the record, I love the titles _The Palmyra Impact_ and _The Adamas Blueprint_. Very Robert Ludlum and gives the reader an idea what to expect. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## askenase13

Boyd-  you have many real followers here like me.  Might I suggest that you start a new thread on this,  It is easier for peoiple to find it and follow it.

Best of Luck.  Let me know when you get to Boston.  I'll have you sign my kindle.


----------



## boydm

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Boyd, our own Maureen Miller has a book out entitled _Rogue Wave_ published 3/1/09. I don't know if you can have the exact same title or not, but I just thought I'd give you a heads up on that.
> 
> Keep up posted. Sounds like it's getting better and better.


Thanks, Gertie. As you can see, it's very difficult to come up with unique titles. Titles can't be copyrighted, so you see the same titles all the time. I remember that last year, in the same month, both Iris Johansen and Robert Liparulo had books come out with the title DEADLOCK. In fact, if you search for "deadlock" on Amazon, you'll find at least six different titles with that name.

That said, although both of our books take place in Hawaii, it sounds like the plots are very different. Besides, there are three other books called Rogue Wave, so we're all in the same boat <groan>.

Yes, I liked the old titles, too.


----------



## boydm

askenase13 said:


> Boyd- you have many real followers here like me. Might I suggest that you start a new thread on this, It is easier for peoiple to find it and follow it.
> 
> Best of Luck. Let me know when you get to Boston. I'll have you sign my kindle.


Thanks, Askenase! I'm happy to start a new thread, but I'm not clear how it would help. Got any suggestions for what to call it?


----------



## Steph H

What? You're gonna be in Houston but not Dallas? Sheesh. How rood.


----------



## boydm

Steph H said:


> What? You're gonna be in Houston but not Dallas? Sheesh. How rood.


Yes, my friends in Dallas weren't happy about that, either, but the resources are limited for this debut (sort of) author. 

But take a roadtrip to Houston, and we'll have a party there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

askenase13 said:


> Boyd- you have many real followers here like me. Might I suggest that you start a new thread on this, It is easier for peoiple to find it and follow it.


askenase13--

Our rule here is to not start new threads for books that have existing threads, so Boyd's playing by the rules (Thanks, Boyd.)

Note that, in addition to subscribing to be notified (when you post to a thread, below the box, you will have additonal options; one is to be notified via email of new replies to the thread), you can always bookmark a thread if you want to go back to it often.

And you're right, Boyd has a ton of followers here!

Boyd, congratulations on all your success and thanks for remembering KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

While I know that to S&S you are a "new" author, we know you are an accomplished, seasoned one.
They will want to treat the three existing books as brand new material.

But we are waiting for new work (to us) from you.
Any idea when they will let you get through with the promo for the first three and produce the next Tyler book?


----------



## boydm

geoffthomas said:


> Any idea when they will let you get through with the promo for the first three and produce the next Tyler book?


I'm so glad everyone is eager for the next one. Tyler Locke 2 is due to come out next summer. I've got ideas for the next five Tyler Locke adventures, so I'll keep writing them as long as people keep reading them.


----------



## geoffthomas

Are these new books going to be published by S&S?
Or indie?


----------



## boydm

geoffthomas said:


> Are these new books going to be published by S&S?
> Or indie?


Tyler Locke 2 is the second book in my hardcover deal with Touchstone/S&S.


----------



## 911jason

Boyd - just signed up for an e-mail reminder of your 2nd SoCal signing at the Encino B&N... I will most likely be working that night, but if there's any way I can make it, I will! 

Also picked up Black Rain for only $4 just now, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## boydm

Great, Jason! Hope to see you there.


----------



## Steph H

Hey, you're 'official' now! You're listed at Fantastic Fiction! 

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/m/boyd-morrison/

I've rarely found an indie author that is listed there...but then again, you're not really indie anymore with The Ark and the rest of the book deal! No idea how it's decided what/when to list there, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yay Boyd! I want to echo Gertie that the original titles are fine. . . .I don't see how three words isn't short enough. Geesh!

If you want to edit the title of the ORIGINAL post in this thread, it will show differently in the list but won't start a new thread. You do that by going to the original post, clicking modify, and then changing the subject. Then you can add new info in a new post at the end of the thread. That'll draw attention to the thread for folks that don't just read _everything_ 

Looking forward to the new book too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Boyd, I didn't realize you were going straight to hardcover. That is truly awesome.  

Good luck with the book signings.


----------



## boydm

Thanks for the tip, Ann.

Regarding the titles, my feeling is that no matter what they're called, at least the content of the books is the same. That's what I have control over, so that's what I focus on. The title is merely the enticement to get someone to pick up the book, so if Rogue Wave does that as well as The Palmyra Impact, then I'm happy with it. I did veto some other title ideas that just didn't work.

Gertie, in addition to hardcover, The Ark is also coming out in large print format and as an audio book. The audio narrator is a four-time Tony-award-winning Broadway actor, and his name is--get this--Boyd Gaines. What are the odds?

Steph, I'm not familiar with Fantastic Fiction, but it must be big over in the UK.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

boydm said:


> Gertie, in addition to hardcover, The Ark is also coming out in large print format and as an audio book. The audio narrator is a four-time Tony-award-winning Broadway actor, and his name is--get this--Boyd Gaines. What are the odds?














> Steph, I'm not familiar with Fantastic Fiction, but it must be big over in the UK.


We go to fantastic fiction when we're looking for the order of any series.


----------



## akw4572

Hope it comes back to Kindle, this sounds right up my alley, not sure how I missed it first time around.


----------



## Steph H

I have to admit, that with the Hawaii tsunami warnings yesterday, I couldn't help but think of The Palmyra Impact....that, and I sure hope there aren't any such warnings when I'm there in two weeks! 

Oh, and as Gertie said, Fantastic Fiction is used a lot around here to check the order of series by authors, as well as just seeing a listing of all books by authors. It's a good site.


----------



## jpmorgan49

This just all so exciting, I can't wait to buy the hardcover!  Tyler Locke next Summer, YAHOO..  Congratulations, again Boyd.
jp


----------



## griffin911

I tried to follow the first posts to buy the books, but got "cannot be found" notices from Amazon.  Any help?


----------



## boydm

griffin911 said:


> I tried to follow the first posts to buy the books, but got "cannot be found" notices from Amazon. Any help?


I've modified the original post to explain about my publishing deal. I also removed the Amazon links so new readers of this thread wouldn't be confused about why they were broken. Thanks for bringing to my attention.


----------



## boydm

Some of you have asked how to get a signed copy of THE ARK if I'm not touring in a city near you. I've set up a system with a local proprietor here in Seattle called The Signed Page where you can order personalized, signed copies on the Web. It's great because the store is near me, and they take care of all the shipping to make sure the book arrives intact. It's a pretty slick setup.

http://signedpage.com/authors/morrison-ark.html


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'll be putting my name on the list Boyd, to be personalized!!  
jp


----------



## boydm

I just found out from Simon and Schuster that The Ark will be available on Kindle on May 11! It's not available for pre-order yet, but I'm told it will be available at least two weeks before the book is released. No word yet on Kindle pricing. I know that's been a big issue lately, but unfortunately those decisions are made at a high level in S&S, way over my head.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good news!  Thanks Boyd.

Betsy


----------



## mamiller

Congratulations, Boyd.


----------



## Gayle

YEAH   I was hoping these would be available on Kindle soon.  I missed getting them before...they had already been removed from Amazon by the time I bought my Kindle and discovered Kindleboards.  

Congratulations, Boyd.


----------



## boydm

The new book trailer for THE ARK is up on Youtube!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

AWESOME!  You must be thrilled - and we're thrilled right along with you!


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm curious if some of that audio is from the audio book or was it made for the promo video? It's pretty well done and engaging.


----------



## boydm

The audio is just for the trailer. I think they did a great job.  I haven't heard the audio book yet.


----------



## CegAbq

Great trailer. 
(Glad I got in on the beginning  , but I'm sure going to pitch this to friends who haven't read it yet)


----------



## boydm

I'm happy to say that THE ARK is now available for pre-order on Kindle! It's not linked to the hardcover and audio versions yet, but I hope to get that fixed soon.

THE ARK (Kindle version)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You all who have not bought this book must do so. . . it is worth the $11.99 the Publisher is charging. . . . .

And, Boyd, I'm gonna do my darndest to get to your signing in NY in July. . . . .


----------



## boydm

Ann in Arlington said:


> You all who have not bought this book must do so. . . it is worth the $11.99 the Publisher is charging. . . . .
> 
> And, Boyd, I'm gonna do my darndest to get to your signing in NY in July. . . . .


Great, Ann! I hope to see you there.

Yes, I'm sure the price will be a turnoff for some people because I know pricing has been a big issue lately. As a debut author in a big organization, I don't have any say in the matter (part of the tradeoff for getting print books out there instead of self-publishing my ebooks), but I hope that the readers who do decide to try The Ark will feel like they've gotten their time and money's worth.

But I have to say, as much as I'm a fan of ebooks, the DTB looks very cool sitting on my kitchen counter!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've been waiting for this book for an age. I missed it when it was floating in our Indie pool, and now that it's broken through to the top, I', so excited it's available. Just downloaded it. (well, preordered it)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

boydm said:


> But I have to say, as much as I'm a fan of ebooks, the DTB looks very cool sitting on my kitchen counter!


I'm sure it does! Rest assured if I get up there for the signing, I'll buy one for you to write in!


----------



## Steph H

Boyd, did you have to make any/many revisions to the book for the new publisher?  I can't remember now and am too lazy to re-read the whole thread. 

Just thinking that the original version I already have is probably 'good enough'....but then again I'll probably buy the new one eventually anyway.


----------



## boydm

Steph H said:


> Boyd, did you have to make any/many revisions to the book for the new publisher? I can't remember now and am too lazy to re-read the whole thread.
> 
> Just thinking that the original version I already have is probably 'good enough'....but then again I'll probably buy the new one eventually anyway.


I didn't add or remove a single chapter, but we did edit to tighten things up a bit, so that it's even faster paced than last year's version. We also changed a few of the names. The most significant are the villain and his church. It's Sebastian Ulric now instead of Sebastian Garrett (we thought Garrett and Grant were too similar), and The Holy Hydronastic Church became The Church of the Holy Waters, which I like a lot better.


----------



## geko29

Is it normal for the Hardcover and Paperback to be released on the same day?  Since I already have the indy release of the Kindle edition, I probably won't re-buy, but I may pick up a hardcover so I have a 1st edition piece of history!


----------



## boydm

geko29 said:


> Is it normal for the Hardcover and Paperback to be released on the same day? Since I already have the indy release of the Kindle edition, I probably won't re-buy, but I may pick up a hardcover so I have a 1st edition piece of history!


I have no idea why Amazon lists a paperback release. The Ark won't be in paperback until next year. I've asked my publisher to remove it to avoid confusion.


----------



## scottnicholson

Boyd, I am incredibly happy for you or any author who gets a nice deal, but I can't help noticing from your first thread, where your books are 99 cents, and now with a major publisher, they are $11.99. Is this accompanying editing and other factors worth the 1,200 percent markup? I am not judging your content in any way, just echoing a philosophical question I've heard over and over: "How much value does a publisher add?" I have no doubt to you they add the incredible value of getting you in bookstores, but how much better are they making the ebook?

Thanks and good luck. I can't wait to hear all the "Kindle author makes good" stories the press will love, and the resultant "rekindled" interest in e-reading. And I look forward to reading your book, though I will probably wait until the rush dies down. I also appreciate your continued interest and interaction with the emerging indie field. Well done.

Scott


----------



## boydm

scottnicholson said:


> Boyd, I am incredibly happy for you or any author who gets a nice deal, but I can't help noticing from your first thread, where your books are 99 cents, and now with a major publisher, they are $11.99. Is this accompanying editing and other factors worth the 1,200 percent markup? I am not judging your content in any way, just echoing a philosophical question I've heard over and over: "How much value does a publisher add?" I have no doubt to you they add the incredible value of getting you in bookstores, but how much better are they making the ebook?
> 
> Scott


This is a tough question, as everyone in the industry is finding out. What is the true value of an ebook? Is The Ark better now than it was last year, when I listed it for $1.99? I would say yes, but that's for each reader to decide. The cover is definitely better, although it's based on my design from last year. It's copyedited much better, as all the readers who helped me find typos in last year's version will attest. As with any economics question, we could turn it around and ask, was it priced too low at $1.99? Maybe not, based on the fact that I was an unknown author with no marketing or advertising support. If I'd had priced it higher, very few people would have taken a chance to try it out. There are a lot of factors that go into this equation, which makes my head hurt. That's why I was glad to get out of the publishing business and back to the writing business. My goal has always been to get my books in the hands of readers, in whatever format I could, and I felt that going with a publishing company was the best way to do that.

Regarding the price of a novel, whether it's ebook or pbook, every person has to decide how much something is worth to them (is it worth paying $200 for a ticket to see a U2 concert from the nosebleed section? for some people, yes; for others, no). In the end, I suppose it just comes to how much you value the time you spend being entertained by whatever medium it is, whether it's a book, song, movie, or video game.


----------



## boydm

How this for timely? The UK Daily Mail is reporting that someone has found Noah's Ark!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1269165/Noahs-Ark-discovered-4-800-years--4-000m-mountain-Turkey.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

boydm said:


> How this for timely? The UK Daily Mail is reporting that someone has found Noah's Ark!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1269165/Noahs-Ark-discovered-4-800-years--4-000m-mountain-Turkey.html


Skeptic, here.

Boyd, I like your theory of The Ark better.


----------



## scottnicholson

Thanks, Boyd--makes sense. This is great news for e-books and writers, however it goes. I totally agree you did the right thing. It's still 5 to 10 years from the tipping point, and even then, I expect traditional publishers to still dominate due to the weight of their backlists. 

Scott


----------



## boydm

Today The Ark is available on the Kindle! Again! Thanks to all who took a chance on me and read my books last year.

One more cool thing: The Ark is the featured ad on the online book section of the NY Times!

http://www.nytimes.com/pages/books/index.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

boydm said:


> Today The Ark is available on the Kindle! Again! Thanks to all who took a chance on me and read my books last year.
> 
> One more cool thing: The Ark is the featured ad on the online book section of the NY Times!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/pages/books/index.html


Another home run, Boyd!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for keeping us up to date, Boyd.

Now for those of you who have not read the Ark - go get it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Boyd:

I pre-ordered and mine came overnight in Cyberspace. I'll download it this afternoon with my NY Times. And I must say, all other reading shall be put aside as you will not even make the TBR list, so long I have waited for this - having missed the original run. You give every Indie hope, having bubbled to the top and arrived. I'm so proud of you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## boydm

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Boyd:
> 
> I pre-ordered and mine came overnight in Cyberspace. I'll download it this afternoon with my NY Times. And I must say, all other reading shall be put aside as you will not even make the TBR list, so long I have waited for this - having missed the original run. You give every Indie hope, having bubbled to the top and arrived. I'm so proud of you.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Ed! That's so nice of you to say. I hope you enjoy it.

Thanks, Gertie and Geoff!


----------



## frojazz

boydm said:


> Today The Ark is available on the Kindle! Again! Thanks to all who took a chance on me and read my books last year.
> 
> One more cool thing: The Ark is the featured ad on the online book section of the NY Times!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/pages/books/index.html


Woo-hoo!

I'm gonna try make it to one of your last book signings...I'm so excited to get The Ark in DTB form!!!

(Great trailer!)


----------



## mlewis78

boydm said:


> Today The Ark is available on the Kindle! Again! Thanks to all who took a chance on me and read my books last year.
> 
> One more cool thing: The Ark is the featured ad on the online book section of the NY Times!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/pages/books/index.html


I love the placement of this ad. Congratulations!

I missed it first time around too, when it was a super-bargain. With all due respect to the author, I think the higher current price is for the marketing and profits for publisher. But I do hope that it sells bunches and makes big bucks for the author.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Posted to the Kindle Page on Facebook:

http://www.seattlepi.com/books/420489_135495-blogcritics.org.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great post. Great book (I'm enjoying it). Boyd's the Indie community hero.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

I'm so glad this thread came back up since I was dreading the search for it.   While it's not the kindle version since for some titles the Kindle for PC and I don't see eye to eye, I wanted to say what a wonderful and thrilling book the Ark is. I actually bought it via Doubleday Mystery Guild book club (which I thought was so cool) and am about halfway through it. Needless to say it will go to Mom's next eye appointment with me.


----------



## boydm

Sierra, how cool! I had no idea it was being offered by a book club. I'm glad you're enjoying it.

Thanks, Ed! And thanks to Ann for posting that interview.

The book tour is going great. I'm in Houston now, with a signing at Murder By The Book tonight. Then I head to Phoenix for a signing at Poisoned Pen on Wednesday night with Christopher Farnsworth, author of Blood Oath (his book is not on Kindle, unfortunately). I've been to LA and Denver already, and I'll be doing another signing at Seattle Mystery Bookshop on June 4. In the meantime, I'm working on Tyler Locke 2, and I'll soon be copyediting Rogue Wave (nee The Palmyra Impact; I hope to have a cover to share soon). I'm having a blast!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Any chance of getting to Chicago Boyd?  I've been holding back order from VJ hoping to see you in person.
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was searching on "KindleBoards" and found this from May 12, I didn't see it mentioned in this thread, so thought I'd post it:
http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/05/ark-by-boyd-morrison.html

Betsy


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Thanks, Betsy, for the link. The article is certainly inspiring.


----------



## boydm

JP, unfortunately my book tour budget didn't allow a trip to Chicago this time around, but I'll try to add it next year.

I'd like to share some good news. So far, the reception for The Ark has been great! In the Wall Street Journal, it's listed as the number 8 hardcover mystery in the country.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704717004575268550639498316.html

And the Denver Post listed The Ark as the number 6 overall hardcover fiction bestseller in the city!

http://www.denverpost.com/books/ci_15177639


----------



## Dave Dykema

That's great! Way to go.

(Can't use too many exclamation points, you know)


----------



## jpmorgan49

Great News Boyd!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just had to post this! I'm in a B&N in Springfield, VA and right in the front of the store, as part of their "recommended for Father's Day" display is a huge stack of _The Ark_! Too cool! I told my husband, "I know him! He's on Kindleboards!" So excited for you, Boyd!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for the posting, Betsy.
I never go into book stores anymore, so I would have missed it.
I will run out and try to find the nearest one just so I can see the displays.

Boyd's work is really something.
It was a great pleasure to have already read his books.
And now he might become famous.

Neat.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I'm only here to get the free Lee Child for the iPad!  Too cool!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Woo Hoo!  I may have to go into the B&N in Seven Corners tomorrow and do the same thing. . . .I'll tell the staff they should all read it so it can be someones "this week's recommendation" book.  

And I'm seriously considering going up to NY in mid July when he'll be doing a book signing. . . .I must coordinate with Richard. . . . . .

Fingers crossed for a NYT bestseller rank. . . .and a book review in WaPo!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I'm only here to get the free Lee Child for the iPad! Too cool!
> 
> Betsy


That is cool. . . .an iBooks book? The new one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, the B&N reader, and not the latest--it's _One Shot_ from 2005, no. 9 in the series, but I love the series...B&N is giving away a book a week thru Jun 7 to anyone using the Nook or a B&N app on a mobile device.

If you go to NY, Ann, it may be time to repay the Harry Potter books....I'd love an autographed Ark...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just had to post this! I'm in a B&N in Springfield, VA and right in the front of the store, as part of their "recommended for Father's Day" display is a huge stack of _The Ark_! Too cool! I told my husband, "I know him! He's on Kindleboards!" So excited for you, Boyd!
> 
> Betsy


A photo would've been nice....just sayin'...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wasn't planning on taking pictures, didn't have a camera with me, sorry!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy, If I go to NY I'll DEFINITELY get you a personally inscribed copy of The Ark. . . . .


----------



## boydm

I'd love to see anyone who can make it to NYC. Should be a fun signing at Mysterious Bookshop on July 9. It's a HarperCollins event, but the bookstore invited me to crash it.

One Shot is the first Lee Child I read, and it got me addicted. I think I read all the Reachers within a few months after that. I'm looking forward to 61 Hours, right after I finish the excellent vampire thriller Blood Oath by Christopher Farnsworth (we signed together at Poisoned Pen in Phoenix, which was very cool).

Thanks for telling me about the book sightings. It's probably asking a bit much for the NYT list, but it's great to know the book is getting in front of people. And it must be connecting with some new readers. So far, the new Amazon reader reviews have been wonderful.

I also just found out that The Ark will be published in China, Czech Republic, and France, which brings the total to 18 foreign markets!

And I don't mean to tease (well, maybe a little   ), but I just turned in the prologue for Tyler Locke 2 (which will go in the back of The Ark paperback), and my editor loved it. Can't wait until I can share the title with you!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am still a member of the Doublday Science Fiction Book Club, even though I mostly buy just ebooks now.
And in this month's advertising package, there is an advertisment for .......wait for it.......


The Ark.

How about that.

Just popping up all over.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  That's WAY cool, geoff. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Since I didn't have a camera yesterday, and Steph asked for it, if one of you makes your way to a B&N, as you've mentioned, and there is a display that includes The Ark, maybe you could get a pic?  I won't be back at B&N for a week, probably...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, the book _was_ on the Father's Day display. . .but it was on a lower level, not particularly prominent. . . I was tempted to rearrange things.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, the book _was_ on the Father's Day display. . .but it was on a lower level, not particularly prominent. . . I was tempted to rearrange things.


We have 2 B&N's here in town and one store had it prominently displayed on the table at the front door, on the top in a great spot! The other store had it on the table but on a lower shelf. I so badly wanted to tell them that it was too good to display on a lower shelf!!

Awesome book, Boyd! Can't wait to read the next Tyler Locke adventure! BTW, I read your other 2 books first and LOVED them just as much. You need to write faster!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I went into B&N today to grab my voucher for the free book and on my way out I spotted this! It was right on the top shelf.


----------



## boydm

Still cool to see it in a store. Maybe only two copies means they've been selling them!

And how funny that the Man Skills book above it shows a Swiss Army Knife, which is just a little too simple for Tyler, who uses a manly Leatherman.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I could have had it for 20% off.    Boyd, I mentioned The Ark in the last 2 interviews that I've given. You're the best thing to come from these roots since . . . April Hamilton.

Ed Patterson


----------



## boydm

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I could have had it for 20% off.  Boyd, I mentioned The Ark in the last 2 interviews that I've given. You're the best thing to come from these roots since . . . April Hamilton.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks, Ed! I appreciate it.


----------



## boydm

Check out my first blog post for the Huffington Post!

[URL=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/boyd-morrison/my-publishing-journey-fro_b_614788]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/boyd-morrison/my-publishing-journey-fro_b_614788.html[/url]


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For the record, my son is in the SciFi Book Club. . . .there was a special advert for The Ark on the back of the envelope this month. . . . .I told him he should order it. . .but I don't think he did 'cause the papers come here but he lives in NJ. . . . .He'd like it though. . . . .I may have to buy it for him.


----------



## 911jason

Boyd, great article! I posted it on my Facebook page and retweeted it for you too... =)


----------



## sandypeach

After seeing this thread bumped up last week, I remembered that I had downloaded 3 Boyd Morrison books last year, but had not gotten around to reading any of them. Seeing some of the comments spurred me to read The Ark and I was so impressed with it that I read all three books in about 5 days. The Palmyra Impact was a real surprise to me. Who knew a suspense novel


Spoiler



with no murderer or psychopath, just a little tsunami,


could hold your interest and make you want to stay up half the night to see what happens? The Adamas Blueprint, while IMHO not as riveting as the other two, was another great read.

Thanks for the great fiction, Boyd, keep up the good work.


----------



## Susan in VA

While waiting for DD to check out her books at the public library this afternoon, I typed _"Boyd Morrison - The Ark"_ into the library search computer.... just idly wondering whether the county had a copy yet.

So, FWIW, Fairfax County (Northern Virginia) has five copies among their libraries... all of them currently checked out.... and a total of _24 holds_, i.e. 24 people on the waiting list to read it.


----------



## 911jason

How cool is that?! Boyd's famous!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was at a Border's in Silver Spring, MD on Thursday and went looking for Boyd's book.  Unlike B&N, they didn't have it on any of their tables, but it was on the shelves under "Thrillers"...some of books by other authors had been pulled out by the staff and placed on the shelves under so that the cover was visible, but Boyd's was just "in" the shelves when we got there.  But not when we left.  

Betsy


----------



## boydm

Thanks for looking out for me, everyone!

I'm in Munich now doing research for the next book, and Die Arche just came out in Germany. It's very weird seeing it in stores here.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Is the book out in Germany too?

Ed Patterson


----------



## boydm

The Ark is out in Germany, Denmark, Australia, and New Zealand, and it will come out in the UK in August and Italy in September.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Awesome.

ECP


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Read _The Ark_ (original Kindle version) on my trip to New York! Wow! This was a great ride. Loved it. Loved the strong woman character, Boyd. Would love to see more of her and of Grant and Locke as well!

_The Palmyra Impact_ has just moved up on my TBR list...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy I envy you the joy of reading these books for the first time.

Enjoy.

Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I read _The Adamas Blueprint_ long ago, it was good enough, but _The Ark_ was much better! I'll let y'all know when I read _Palmyra_. It'll be awhile, I have many other KB authors to sample first. I left a review of _The Ark_, Boyd, not that you needed it!

Betsy


----------



## boydm

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read _The Adamas Blueprint_ long ago, it was good enough, but _The Ark_ was much better! I'll let y'all know when I read _Palmyra_. It'll be awhile, I have many other KB authors to sample first. I left a review of _The Ark_, Boyd, not that you needed it!
> 
> Betsy


I appreciate the review, Betsy. I'm always happy to get one.

Tyler and Grant will be back in the next book, but Dilara will be too busy with Noah's Ark to join the adventure. I'm thrilled to announce that we now have a US title for the next book: THE VAULT. Details to come!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Boyd,

I hope Dilara will finish up with Noah's Ark at some point and let you write her some new adventures. It was soooo refreshing to have a female character (other than Eve Dallas) who could kick some serious butt and didn't need rescuing. She was one of my favorite parts of the book.

Looking forward to _The Vault_.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was just looking at Boyd's books on Kindle to make a choice for my August Book Game, and I found that "Rogue Wave" (previously released on Kindle as The Palmyra Impact) is available for preorder at $5.99. I just finished this in its original iteration and loved it. Different than The Ark, a good fast read, and a great preorder price. Just sayin' as a very satisfied fan. No cover art yet, though!

Rogue Wave









Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gee, why did they change the name to Maureen Miller's already published book.

Rogue Wave by Maureen Miller

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dave Dykema

That was discussed a while ago. Apparently there's a lot of "Rogue Wave"s out there. Remember, you can't copyright titles.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I was just saying as authors on Kindleboard. I'll read them both as they are both top-notch authors.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

http://www.newsweek.com/2010/07/30/who-needs-a-publisher.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished _The Palmyra Impact_ which will be re-released as _Rogue Wave_ at the end of November . . . .pre-order price is $5.99 and it is SO worth it. . . . .definitely a 5 Star read. . . . . .act now before the price goes up! (Though it would still be worth it at twice that!)

http://www.amazon.com/Rogue-Wave-ebook/dp/B003UYUORC/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## boydm

For the Taiwan release of THE ARK, the translator wrote on awesome blog about all the technology I used in the book. Spolier alert! It gives away some of the items that will become important in the story, but if you want to see


Spoiler



a massive dump truck literally flattening a pickup, a freefall lifeboat launching, or a video on the monastery at Khor Virap


, check it out. The blog is in Chinese, but you'll still be able to get the gist of it. It's so great, I may rewrite in English for my own blog.

http://blog.yam.com/krantas/article/29501791

Ann, I just turned in the final page proofs for ROGUE WAVE. Even after re-reading it for the hundredth time, I'm still very proud of that story, so thanks for posting about it. Also, I just saw the cover image for THE VAULT. It looks fantastic! I can't wait to share it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

boydm said:


> Ann, I just turned in the final page proofs for ROGUE WAVE. Even after re-reading it for the hundredth time, I'm still very proud of that story, so thanks for posting about it. Also, I just saw the cover image for THE VAULT. It looks fantastic! I can't wait to share it.


Having now read it. . . . . .I see why they wanted to change the title to _Rogue Wave_. By calling it an "Impact" I had a pretty good idea very early on as to what caused the wave. . .of course, the hints are still there, and you find out for sure relatively soon, but still. . . . . .


----------



## boydm

I'm pleased to share the US cover for Rogue Wave coming in December 2010 (it will be available on Kindle, of course, but it's not available for pre-order yet). I also wrote a blog for Heritage Key in advance of the UK release of The Noah's Ark Quest if you want to see my top 10 reasons the search for Noah's Ark is the ultimate archaeological thriller.

http://heritage-key.com/blogs/boyd-morrison/top-10-reasons-why-quest-noahs-ark-ultimate-archaeological-thriller


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I see it as a pre-order here, Boyd: http://www.amazon.com/Rogue-Wave-ebook/dp/B003UYUORC/?tag=kbpst-20 Price is $5.99. No cover illustration, though. . . .which, by the way, I like!

And, may I just say, I could totally see it as a 'major motion picture'!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I pre-ordered.

Ed Patterson


----------



## mamiller

It's a LOT nicer than my cover!    I'm pre-ordering, Boyd.  Congratulations to you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was just looking at Boyd's books on Kindle to make a choice for my August Book Game, and I found that "Rogue Wave" (previously released on Kindle as The Palmyra Impact) is available for preorder at $5.99. I just finished this in its original iteration and loved it. Different than The Ark, a good fast read, and a great preorder price. Just sayin' as a very satisfied fan. No cover art yet, though!
> 
> Rogue Wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


It's been available as a pre-order since at least August 1st...

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb

I finally managed to find the time to read "The Ark". Fantastic!!!!


----------



## boydm

GreenThumb said:


> I finally managed to find the time to read "The Ark". Fantastic!!!!


Thanks, GreenThumb! I just turned in THE VAULT this week, and I'm eager to hear what my editor thinks about it.

Don't know why the cover for ROGUE WAVE isn't appearing on the Kindle version (it is for the paperback version). We're checking into that.


----------



## boydm

I'm excited to announce that ROGUE WAVE (formerly The Palmyra Impact) is now available on the Kindle. Thanks to everyone for reading The Palmyra Impact when I was a self-published author. Unfortunately, if you left a review for it last year, that review is now gone. We're trying to get that fixed, but it may be that Amazon won't transfer the reviews over because the book has a new title now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is excellently priced at $5.99 and is well worth it. . .go buy it. . . .seriously!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Pre purchased and already downloaded.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I sent a gift to my son. . . . .


----------



## boydm

My one and only signing for Rogue Wave will be this Saturday at Seattle Mystery Bookshop, so if you'd like a signed DTB copy of the paperback, come on over to their web site before Saturday.

[URL=http://www.seattlemystery.com/index]http://www.seattlemystery.com/index.html[/url]


----------



## r0b0d0c

Congrats, Boyd, on "hitting the big time!" 

One question: Are there any changes in this publication from "The Palmyra Impact?" I enjoyed that Kindle book immensely, and wonder whether "Rogue Wave" is a rewrite, or changed significantly from the original? (It seemed polished and professional just as it was, IMHO!)

Thanks!


----------



## boydm

r0b0d0c said:


> Congrats, Boyd, on "hitting the big time!"
> 
> One question: Are there any changes in this publication from "The Palmyra Impact?" I enjoyed that Kindle book immensely, and wonder whether "Rogue Wave" is a rewrite, or changed significantly from the original? (It seemed polished and professional just as it was, IMHO!)
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, r0b0d0c! There are some changes to tighten up the pacing, remove some extraneous characters, and strengthen the remaining characters, but the plot is the same.


----------



## Monica of NY

Woo! Just finished _Rogue Wave_ on my K3. My blood pressure and heart rate are finally returning to normal. What a thriller of a story!


----------



## boydm

Unfortunately, ROGUE WAVE has been missing from the Kindle store for the last two days, and I don't know why. I've been pestering Amazon to get it back online, but no progress yet. I apologize for the mix-up, and I'll let you know when it's back online.


----------



## boydm

After a loooooooooong struggle to fix a formatting problem on the Kindle version of Rogue Wave, it is finally back online! Sorry for the delay.



_--- created KindleBoards ebook link_


----------



## Dave Dykema

There was a formatting problem? Do you know if CS will give us a replacement copy with no issues?

I own it--got it the first day--but have yet to open it.


----------



## boydm

Dave Dykema said:


> There was a formatting problem? Do you know if CS will give us a replacement copy with no issues?
> 
> I own it--got it the first day--but have yet to open it.


The formatting issue was the that first letter of each chapter was indented improperly. It's more of a nuisance than anything else. If that doesn't bother you, you don't need a replacement. I don't know how customer service at Amazon is dealing with it if you ask for a replacement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got an e-mail from Amazon about an 'update' available; it had the usual disclaimer that you'd lose any highlights or notes if you get the new version. I was a bit surprised to get the e-mail as the copy I'd bought it was a gift to my son. Anyway, I said, yes, I want the updated copy, but, of course, it'll go to him. . . . .I'll check with him when he wakes up. 

Edit: My mistake -- the _Rogue Wave_ I got the update notice for is by Maureen Miller. . . . .I'll check with my son and see if he got one for your book.


----------



## boydm

Ann, one of my readers told me they got a note from Amazon that they could get a free update for my Rogue Wave, so it looks like that's how they're handling it. It's nice to know that's an option for readers.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I got the same email and got the update. I had it within two hours. No trouble at all.


----------



## boydm

I just wanted to let everyone know that price of THE ARK has dropped to $7.99 on Kindle because the paperback will be released tomorrow.


----------



## boydm

Here's the new cover. I'm really happy with it:


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Looks Great!  Congrats!


----------



## 911jason

That cover is SPECTACULAR Boyd!!! I don't say that very often either! =)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Watched "Hawai'i five-O" on Sunday (well, we Tivo'd it and I watched it last night) -- major plot device was anomalies in the tsunami warning data. . . .I thought of you. 

When can we expect another book featuring Locke and company?


----------



## boydm

Ann in Arlington said:


> Watched "Hawai'i five-O" on Sunday (well, we Tivo'd it and I watched it last night) -- major plot device was anomalies in the tsunami warning data. . . .I thought of you.
> 
> When can we expect another book featuring Locke and company?


I'll have to check out that episode of Hawaii Five-O online. Sounds cool.

I just turned in THE VAULT on Monday. It's coming out on July 5, and the paperback of THE ARK features the prologue of THE VAULT. Here's a quick teaser:

In THE VAULT, former combat engineer Tyler Locke and linguistics expert Stacy Benedict are blackmailed into a frantic search for the fabled treasure of King Midas using a cryptic device created by antiquity's greatest engineer, Archimedes.


----------



## Linjeakel

I just finished reading the Ark (though my Kindle version is called The Noah's Ark Quest) and I thoroughly enjoyed it - I think it would make a great movie! I've never read any of your books before so now I'm busy searching out the others - Rogue Wave is definitely going on my Wish List. Is The Vault going to be on Kindle?

Thanks for a great read.


----------



## boydm

Linjeakel said:


> I just finished reading the Ark (though my Kindle version is called The Noah's Ark Quest) and I thoroughly enjoyed it - I think it would make a great movie! I've never read any of your books before so now I'm busy searching out the others - Rogue Wave is definitely going on my Wish List. Is The Vault going to be on Kindle?
> 
> Thanks for a great read.


You're welcome! Yes, The Vault will definitely be on Kindle.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs

Congratulations! Your books are a great inspiration to Indie writers.


----------



## geko29

boydm said:


> You're welcome! Yes, The Vault will definitely be on Kindle.


I just preordered it, in fact.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Vault-ebook/dp/B0043RSK8K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296163169&sr=8-2


----------



## jpmorgan49

The Vault sounds Great, can't wait to add to my Boyd Morrison collection....
jp


----------



## Christine Kersey

I've read both "The Ark" and "Rogue Wave" and really enjoyed both.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm currently reading Rogue Wave (although I keep thinking of it as That Impact Book). Really enjoying it so far. I just read the bit that you put in a snippet post over a year ago that first got me interested in this story. It's where Brad realizes how big the wave is going to be. In context, that scene is even more powerful. Keep it up!


----------



## boydm

I'm so happy everyone's enjoying the books. I thought I'd share some some great blurbs I recently received for The Vault, which comes out July 5.

"Boyd Morrison delivers another winner." -- Steve Berry, NY Times bestselling author of The Emperor's Tomb

"When it comes to thrillers, Boyd Morrison has the Midas touch. THE VAULT is as good as gold!" -- Chris Kuzneski, NY Times bestselling author of The Prophecy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . .I went ahead and preordered _The Vault_. . . .here's the Kindle page for anyone else who would like to: http://www.amazon.com/The-Vault-ebook/dp/B0043RSK8K/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1298068919&sr=8-6&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## dablab

I never pre-order books for over 9.99 and rarely at 9.99 but in this case I am doing it.  I so enjoyed your other books this is a no brainer.  I bought them all before you got your publishing deal and feel the value of those books for the money I spent more than makes up that 2.00 difference.  I am sure I will love it.

Dot


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Dot and Ann! I just turned in the final copyedits on The Vault today, and I'm very happy with it. I think it will be a fun follow-up to The Ark.

If anyone is planning to attend the RT Booklovers Convention in Los Angeles April 6-10, I'll be handing out a limited number of advanced copies of The Vault. Hope to see you there!


----------



## 1131

Just 23 short months ago, I bought The Ark. This week I pulled it from the stacks (you can have stacks on a Kindle) and read it. And now I am very tired. I could not put the book down. It is what an action adventure book should be. Super good good guys and deliciously bad bad guys, narrow escapes, cool technology and...and... and the list is too long for my patience to write the whole thing. You are probably tired of comparisons to Clive Cussler but here's another. Reading The Ark reminded me of why I liked Clive Cussler books so well but don't anymore. The Ark follows the action adventure formula but makes it fresh and fun (like Cussler used to, sorry). I've already bought Rogue Wave. It's in the stacks right now but I guarantee it will not take me 23 months to start reading it.


----------



## Linjeakel

Everyone seems to enjoying _Rogue Wave_ and I've been waiting (not so) patiently for the Kindle version to become available in the UK, but no luck yet - nor can I find an option to pre-order _The Vault_ for Kindle. 

Are we going to get these two books on Kindle in the UK?


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Imalibs! I grew up a huge Cussler fan, so that's a great compliment.

Linjeakel, The Vault and Rogue Wave will be coming out for the Kindle later this year in the UK under different titles than in the US because I'm published by Little, Brown in the UK and Simon and Schuster in the US. The Vault will be called The Midas Code, and Rogue Wave's new title hasn't been announced yet. In both cases, the content of the books will be identical to the US version.


----------



## Linjeakel

boydm said:


> Linjeakel, The Vault and Rogue Wave will be coming out for the Kindle later this year in the UK under different titles than in the US because I'm published by Little, Brown in the UK and Simon and Schuster in the US. The Vault will be called The Midas Code, and Rogue Wave's new title hasn't been announced yet. In both cases, the content of the books will be identical to the US version.


Thank you - I'll look out for them! How odd that the titles will change - the paperback version of Rogue Wave is available in the UK under that name. I hope people who have that don't buy the Kindle version thinking it's a different book.


----------



## boydm

Linjeakel said:


> Thank you - I'll look out for them! How odd that the titles will change - the paperback version of Rogue Wave is available in the UK under that name. I hope people who have that don't buy the Kindle version thinking it's a different book.


That's because I have two different publishers who have different ideas about how to market the books. Technically, Rogue Wave shouldn't even be for sale in the UK because Little, Brown has exclusive rights to that market. But the descriptions should be very similar, so I'm hoping readers realize it's the same book.


----------



## boydm

I'm please to reveal the covers for my next Tyler Locke book, THE VAULT (US)/THE MIDAS CODE (UK)! THE VAULT will be released on July 5, and THE MIDAS CODE will be released on August 4. Though the covers are very different, the content of the books will be exactly the same. They will be available on Kindle in both the US and the UK, but you can't pre-order THE MIDAS CODE yet.


----------



## geoffthomas

Boyd,
I 1 clicked the pre-order button.
You are one of the few authors that I would pay "more" for.
The others are equally split between ones like C.J. Cherryh and Terry Brooks and indie authors here at KB.
Wishing you all the best.

Just sayin......


----------



## boydm

geoffthomas said:


> Boyd,
> I 1 clicked the pre-order button.
> You are one of the few authors that I would pay "more" for.
> The others are equally split between ones like C.J. Cherryh and Terry Brooks and indie authors here at KB.
> Wishing you all the best.
> 
> Just sayin......


Thanks, Geoff!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I pre-ordered _The Vault_ back in mid-February.


----------



## Linjeakel

Still waiting patiently in the UK to preorder The Midas Code (The Vault) on Kindle and also to find out what the The Rogue Wave's going to be called over here and when it will be on Kindle.



Well, maybe not _patiently_ ....


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Ann!

Linjeakel, I'm sure The Midas Code will be available for pre-order sometime soon. Rogue Wave will be called The Tsunami Countdown in the UK and will be released in early 2012.


----------



## Linjeakel

boydm said:


> Thanks, Ann!
> 
> Linjeakel, I'm sure The Midas Code will be available for pre-order sometime soon. Rogue Wave will be called The Tsunami Countdown in the UK and will be released in early 2012.


Thanks for the info Boyd, I'll keep a look out. But *2012*! *sigh*


----------



## Cindy416

The premises of your books really appeal to me, and I've downloaded samples of the two that are currently available. I see that others say that they have downloaded all 3, but I only see _The Ark_ and _Rogue Wave_ (which especially appeals to me because I'm fascinated by the ocean and huge waves) as being currently available. Am I missing one or are the others referring to having pre-ordered _The Vault_? For the record, I'll read the samples this afternoon, and am nearly 100% certain that I'll be purchasing the books today. Thanks for reminding us of your books. To be honest, I've been reading posts by you, and was aware of your books, but simply forgot download samples or buy them.


----------



## boydm

I know, Linjeakel. But at least it's before December, 2012, in case those Mayans were right. 

Thanks, Cindy! I believe those comments about downloading all three were from when I had self-published my books on Kindle in 2009. The first two are Rogue Wave and The Ark, which are available now. The third, The Catalyst (formerly The Adamas Blueprint), will be available this year on November 29.


----------



## Cindy416

boydm said:


> I know, Linjeakel. But at least it's before December, 2012, in case those Mayans were right.
> 
> Thanks, Cindy! I believe those comments about downloading all three were from when I had self-published my books on Kindle in 2009. The first two are Rogue Wave and The Ark, which are available now. The third, The Catalyst (formerly The Adamas Blueprint), will be available this year on November 29.


Thanks, Boyd. That's the conclusion that I had drawn. I'm hurrying through trying to clean up my kitchen after Sunday dinner, and then your samples are waiting to be read. Yay!


----------



## boydm

I just wanted to let everyone know that the second book in the Tyler Locke series, THE VAULT, comes out tomorrow, July 5. For everyone who was so supportive early in my career and read my first three books when they were self-published, this is the first new book in over two years. I hope this new adventure is worth the wait.

In THE ARK former combat engineer Tyler Locke took on a biblical mystery as he searched for Noah's Ark to prevent the end of the world. In THE VAULT Tyler tackles Greek mythology. When his father is kidnapped by a ruthless criminal, Tyler is blackmailed into a desperate quest for the legendary lost riches of King Midas. Using clues left by brilliant Greek inventor Archimedes, Tyler and classical languages expert Stacy Benedict must decipher the true purpose of a 2,000-year-old artifact called the Antikythera mechanism, an ancient device that may reveal the secret of the Midas touch.


----------



## Linjeakel

The Midas Code (The Vault) is available for pre-order in the UK to be released in August - but not on Kindle. Does this mean the Kindle version won't be out in August or just we can't pre-order it?


Edit: Likewise for Tsunami Countdown (Rogue Wave). The paper version is available for pre-order for March 2012, but no mention of a Kindle version.


----------



## boydm

Linjeakel said:


> The Midas Code (The Vault) is available for pre-order in the UK to be released in August - but not on Kindle. Does this mean the Kindle version won't be out in August or just we can't pre-order it?


There will definitely be a UK Kindle version in August. I'll check with my publisher there to find out why it's not available for pre-order yet.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I pre-ordered mine, Boyd.

Ed Patterson


----------



## boydm

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I pre-ordered mine, Boyd.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Now get the next series out!   Show that old Indie spirit.And entice your publisher to donate books to the troops too, if they don;t already.

Ed P


----------



## boydm

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Now get the next series out!  Show that old Indie spirit.And entice your publisher to donate books to the troops too, if they don;t already.
> 
> Ed P


That's a good idea. I'll have my publisher look into it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well as I mentioned a few posts back, I pre-ordered.
So whoopie, I should get a download tomorrow.

Like Ed, I will start asking for the next book, before I even start this one, Boyd.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll be turning on wireless and plugging my Kindle in overnight so it will be there when I wake up tomorrow!


----------



## bigc

Hi there, great news on your publishing deal.

_--- edited...sorry, self-promotion in someone else's book thread is considered bad form. _


----------



## boydm

Thanks, everyone! It's been a long wait for me, too.


----------



## geoffthomas

My copy downloaded, just like it is supposed to do.
So I will now push The Vault to the front of the list and start it today.
Only Boyd Morrison, Mike Hicks and Jeff Hepple get immediate reading from me.
As much as I like other authors, Boyd's work is worth waiting for.

Just sayin.....


----------



## dablab

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll be turning on wireless and plugging my Kindle in overnight so it will be there when I wake up tomorrow!


That is what I did last night. Been waiting for this book to come out. Will start as soon as I am done my current book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mine came down this morning.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jpmorgan49

Ok, since I was a BIG fan of the first three books, I'll be purchasing The Vault also.. 
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow, I am already enjoying this.
I normally don't like to remark until I am finished.
But this is GOOD.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . I started it today after I finished the book I was reading on release day. . .I am already intrigued and I'll I've gotten to so far is the Prologue!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ooohhhh it just gets better and better (as usual).


----------



## gregoryblackman

And yet another gem.  As someone with not much disposable income, I appreciate the great deals kindle offers.  The Vault has been bookmarked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mythbusters reference at 25%!

What a great geeky adventure.


----------



## geoffthomas

I finished it on Monday night.
Great read...every comment I want to make would spoil it for someone.

I have one word for you Boyd....

More.


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Geoff! More are definitely on the way because I signed a new deal with Little, Brown UK for books 3 and 4 in the Tyler Locke series. I'm positive they'll make their way to the US, too.

Ann, if you couldn't tell, I love Mythbusters.  

I hope you enjoy it, Dablab, JP, Gregory, and Ed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I finished it this past weekend too. . . . .posted on my FB page -- solid 5 stars. . . . . . .

And I see _The Adamas Blueprint_ is being re-released in the fall as The Catalyst, currently available for pre-order at $5.99 -- any big changes from the original version?

What's next?


----------



## Linjeakel

1) I'm so jealous.  

2) I've finally been able to pre-order The Vault (called The Midas Code here in the UK) but it's not out till August 4th.  

3) There's no sign of the The Rogue Wave (The Tsunami Countdown here) at all. Next year for that one I believe.  

4) I don't know anything about The Catalyst - are we getting that one in UK? 

5) I do wish the various publishers would agree on the titles for these books!


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Ann! Glad you loved it. I've updated The Catalyst to make the plot fit with contemporary technology. When I wrote it back in '95, we didn't have Facebook, Google, or texting. Even cell phones were not very common. Adding those elements changed how Kevin and Erica approach their predicament, but the overall storyline is basically the same. Now I'm on to Tyler Locke 3.

Lin, I'm told The Tsunami Countdown will come out in the UK in March 2012, but I haven't seen the exact date yet. You'll also be getting The Catalyst, but I don't the date or UK title. It's difficult to get two different publishers from two different countries to agree on a single title that works for both markets. The content inside the book, however, is exactly the same.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Finished!

A great read, Boyd!  Couldn't put it down until it was done. (Loved the Ferrari scenes by the way, as a Ferrari enthusiast. )

Looking forward to more Tyler Locke!

Betsy.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Just finished the Vault Boyd, and I give it 5 Stars....  Excellent plot and it was good to see Tyler again.  Looking forward to more of his and your adventures..
jp


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Betsy and JP! I'm looking forward to writing more of them.


----------



## Linjeakel

Yay! It's finally released in the UK - it was waiting for me when I switched on my Kindle this morning.  

I deliberately didn't start a new book yesterday as I knew it would be coming. Not much time for reading today but I'm already hooked. I may be unavailable for the next few days .......


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh lucky you.
I almost wish I had not been able to read it already so that I could read it for the first time again.
Does that make sense?


----------



## authorandystraka

Congrats.


----------



## Linjeakel

geoffthomas said:


> Oh lucky you.
> I almost wish I had not been able to read it already so that I could read it for the first time again.
> Does that make sense?


LOL - I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## boydm

Hope you enjoy it, Lin.


----------



## crebel

Boyd, The Vault was fantastic (as I was sure it would be)!  I'm so glad more Tyler Locke is on the way - WRITE FASTER!


----------



## Tip10

Finally got to where I could start it night before last -- already 1/4 way through.  Any chance you can have the the next one out by .... say sunday, monday at the latest? 

#%[email protected]#^@#^  means I guess I'll have to wait on it!!!  

Boyd -- good to see that you are improving!!  
The first I read of yours quite a while ago was fantastic -- wasn't sure it could get any better -- been proved wrong again.  Great Job!!


----------



## Linjeakel

Finished!

I was going to say it would make a great movie but on second thoughts I don't think they could do it justice. Loved it!


----------



## Tip10

Just finished as well.

All I can say is:

*D^MN Boyd -- I didn't think your stuff could get any better!
The Vault just proved that wrong!!!

Its going to be a LOOOONG time till November!!
*


----------



## boydm

Thanks, everyone! I'm so honored that you've all come along for the ride with me since I first self-published over two years ago.


----------



## boydm

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I've been chained to my computer for the last four months working on the next Tyler Locke book called THE TRIGGER, and I finally turned in the first draft to my editor yesterday. Phew!

I'm also excited that my thriller THE CATALYST is being released today. It was the third of the books I self-published (it was previously called THE ADAMAS BLUEPRINT), but it was actually the first book I ever wrote. I spent a few months earlier this year revising it so that I could bring the story and technology up to date (I first wrote it in 1996). Hope you enjoy it!

Cheers,
Boyd


----------



## geoffthomas

I enjoyed THE ADAMAS BLUEPRINT very much and am sure that new readers will love the updated version.

And I am looking forward to the new Tyler Locke book.

Just sayin......


----------



## jpmorgan49

Just bought The Catalyst, can't wait to read it.
Jp


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Geoff. Hard to believe that was more than two years ago.

I hope you enjoy it, JP!


----------



## Steverino

It's encouraging to hear of a print deal for books that got their start on the Kindle.  Congrats on your success!


----------



## boydm

I wanted to let everyone know, if you've been waiting for the price of The Vault to come down, today's the day. The paperback is released today, and the Kindle price has dropped to $7.99 to match. Enjoy!


----------



## Linjeakel

Still no sign in the UK of The Rogue Wave (The Tsunami Countdown here, I believe). The paperback isn't out till December 2012 (!!!) and there's no mention of the Kindle version at all. 

Similarly The Rosewell Conspiracy (the new Tyler Locke book) is due out here in July, but no Kindle edition shown yet. Is this the same title as in the US?

The Catalyst (UK title?) has been out here in paperback since last November - but again, no Kindle edition. 

Any news on all these, Boyd?


----------



## boydm

Hi Linjeakel,

They pushed back the release of The Tsunami Countdown to get one more Tyler Locke book under our belts in the UK before it comes out. It's set for publication on December 6 of this year, and I'm sure there will be a Kindle version as well, even if it's not up for pre-order yet (they may be waiting until we have a cover design). I doubt you could publish a book these days without a Kindle version.

There will definitely be a Kindle version of The Roswell Conspiracy as well. It comes out May 31 in Australia and July 19 in the UK. No word yet on a title or release date in the US.

The Catalyst isn't actually supposed to be on sale in the UK. That's a gray-market listing for the US version (probably used or unauthorized import), which is why there isn't a Kindle edition. I don't have a title or release date yet for the UK version, but I'd guess sometime next year.

Hope that clears it up. The confusion comes because I have different publishers in the US and UK, and they each have exclusive rights to their own markets.


----------



## crebel

It is great to hear from you, Boyd!  Are The Roswell Conspiracy and The Trigger the same or two different books?  What do you mean we don't have a release date for the U.S.??


----------



## boydm

crebel said:


> It is great to hear from you, Boyd! Are The Roswell Conspiracy and The Trigger the same or two different books? What do you mean we don't have a release date for the U.S.??


Hi Crebel, The Trigger used to be the US title for The Roswell Conspiracy, but that's no longer the case. The novel will definitely come out in the US, I just don't know when or under what title. I'll post again as soon as I know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So _The Trigger_ and _The Roswell Conspiracy_ are two titles for the same book which is yet to be released. . .and are none of the ones that were originally released independently, correct?

Ohh. . .you're on Fantastic fiction now! http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/m/boyd-morrison/


----------



## boydm

Ann in Arlington said:


> So _The Trigger_ and _The Roswell Conspiracy_ are two titles for the same book which is yet to be released. . .and are none of the ones that were originally released independently, correct?
> 
> Ohh. . .you're on Fantastic fiction now! http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/m/boyd-morrison/


Correct, Ann. The Roswell Conspiracy is the UK, Australia, and New Zealand title for the third Tyler Locke adventure. The Trigger is an old title we were considering for the US version of the same book, but that's changing to something else; I just don't know what yet.


----------



## boydm

I wanted to let everyone know that I will be returning to the world of self-publishing this summer with The Roswell Conspiracy, which is Tyler Locke 3 (but in the US only). To find out why, you can read the whole story in a blog I wrote for the Huffington Post.

[URL=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/boyd-morrison/self-publishing-traditional-publishing_b_1426321.html]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/boyd-morrison/self-publishing-traditional-publishing_b_1426321.html?ref=books[/url]


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I found that article most interesting.

.........

May I say that I have all of your published work, in the original epub versions (which I don't think needed any editing - but that is just me).
I will be "over-the-top" to be able to get the next Tyler Locke book so soon, in epub format. What a gift to your fans.

I know this may not be the result you wanted for this work, but as a fan, I am delighted to be able to get it.


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Geoff! I'm just happy that the book will be out at all in the US. If this had happened five years ago, that would probably not be the case.



geoffthomas said:


> Well I found that article most interesting.
> 
> .........
> 
> May I say that I have all of your published work, in the original epub versions (which I don't think needed any editing - but that is just me).
> I will be "over-the-top" to be able to get the next Tyler Locke book so soon, in epub format. What a gift to your fans.
> 
> I know this may not be the result you wanted for this work, but as a fan, I am delighted to be able to get it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I understand that.
Be happy that you were able to keep the rights to a book that they did not want to publish.
One of my favorite "traditional" authors, C.J. Cherryh has had some of her work tied up in some strange agreements.  Some of her work is out of print, but she cannot epub it because of the contract rights that she signed a long time ago.  Sad.


----------



## Linjeakel

boydm said:


> ...There will definitely be a Kindle version of The Roswell Conspiracy as well. It comes out May 31 in Australia and July 19 in the UK. No word yet on a title or release date in the US.....


Yay! The Roswell Conspiracy is coming out on May 31 in the UK - earlier than expected! I have it on pre-order - can't wait to get my teeth into a new Tyler Locke story.


----------



## Linjeakel

Switched on my Kindle first thing this morning and watched "The Roswell Conspiracy" download before my eyes.  

What a treat to get the new Tyler Locke book before the US does. Not that I'm gloating or anything. Not me. Well, not much!  

Not sure how much reading time I'll get over the next few days, but I have already started it. Hmmm... I wonder if they'll notice if I sneak an extra long lunch break ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Ann in Arlington

that's just mean, Linda.


----------



## boydm

Glad you got it, Linda. Yes, Little, Brown decided to get an early start with the ebook, so it came out the same day it was available in print in Australia. The paperback version in the UK still comes out July 19. This kind of release pattern seems to be the new norm in the UK for Hachette. Unfortunately, US readers will have to wait until later this summer for the ebook release (more news to come on why in a few days).


----------



## geoffthomas

Looking forward to this book.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just to clarify,  is already available.

Boyd, have you started a thread for _The Roswell Conspiracy_?


----------



## boydm

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just to clarify,  is already available.
> 
> Boyd, have you started a thread for _The Roswell Conspiracy_?


No, I haven't. I thought I was supposed to just keep adding to this thread. Getting pretty long though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's up to you, Boyd.  You can have one thread for each of your books or one thread for all of them.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

I just finished reading The Roswell Conspiracy and - no surprise - I really enjoyed it. Another fast paced, edge-of-your-seat adventure for Tyler Locke and friends - I couldn't wait to find out what happened and solve the mystery from the very beginning of the book - but now it's finished I wish I still had more to read!

It's no good, Boyd, you'll just have to write another one .....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But first let us Yanks have this one.  . . .   Please


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Linda! I'm happy you thought it was a worthy continuation of Tyler Locke's adventures. Looks like you could be the first to review it on the UK Kindle store if you'd like.

I'm already working on number 4. Got great ideas for it on my research trip to England, Scotland, and France last month.

Ann, I promise it will be released in the US long before the next one comes out in the UK. When I was still with Simon and Schuster, they were considering delaying the US release of The Roswell Conspiracy until summer 2013, so at least we don't have that prospect looming over us.


----------



## crebel

*pout*  But I want it NOW!  

Boyd, I am really looking forward to the Roswell Conspiracy.  Still no release date for the U.S.?  A possible release date?  A SOON release date?


----------



## geoffthomas

I don't even care what order we get them in.
Just as long as there are a lot of them and we get them soon.

Just sayin......


----------



## boydm

Linda, I really appreciate the awesome review on Amazon UK. Thanks!

I'm just dotting the i's and crossing the t's on my US release plan, which will definitely be July/August. I'll let you know as soon as it's finalized.


----------



## Linjeakel

You're welcome!


----------



## LDB

I've truly enjoyed each release up to this point and even had the privilege of doing some proof reading for The Ark. As great a writer as Boyd is and as good as the books are he's got one shortcoming I've kept silent about to this point but just can't avoid any longer. He doesn't write anywhere NEARLY fast enough. Also, Scott Foley isn't getting any younger so Hollywood better wake up and get some movies made from these great works before he's not a good TL candidate.


----------



## boydm

Thanks, Leo! Great to hear from you again. The Roswell Conspiracy is coming soon (I started a new thread for it since this one was getting so long). I'm working on Tyler Locke 4 right now, writing as fast as I can. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,118682.0.html


----------

